# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Δεν θελω να υπάρχω να ζω , δεν έχω κανέναν λόγο τίποτε που να κρατάει στη ζωη.

## Lampros

Ειμαι 40 χρονων αλλα όσοι με ξέρουν μου έχουν πει ότι ειμαι μικρο παιδι στην καρδια στην ψυχη. 
Δεν θυμάμαι ποτε τον εαυτο μου χαρούμενο ευτυχησμενο , πάντα απο μικρο παιδι αλλα και τώρα που οι συναισθηματικές ανάγκες ειναι μεγαλύτερες δεν χαμογέλαω δεν έχω κάτι να με κάνει να θελω να ζω να υπάρχω και δεν υπάρχω σαν άνθρωπος .
Ο άνθρωπος υπαρχει πραγματικα όταν τον αγαπάνε έστω και ένας άνθρωπος .
Εγω αν και έχω γίνει θυσία για ανθρώπους που αγάπησα και αγαπω δεν έχω δει την πραγματική τους αγάπη .
Δεν ειμαι παντρεμένος , ο λόγος δεν ξέρω πιος ειναι , ίσως η μοίρα που παίζει παράξενα και απρόσμενα παιχνίδια .
Απο 19 χρονων έχασα τον πατερα μου , έπρεπε να ξεπεράσω την ηλικία μου να γίνω άντρας για να αντιμετωπίσω όχι όπως ολοι μας την κοινωνία αλλα τα όσα καλα , πραγματικα καλα είχε κάνει στην ζωη του ο πατέρας μου και μετα τον θανατο του εγω τα εισέπραξα ως επίθετικοτητα όλων των ευεργέτημενων απο τον πατερα μου .
Δυστυχώς πάλευα μόνος μου , υποστήριξη απο τον μεγαλύτερο αδελφο δεν είχα , η μητέρα μου ήταν μεταξύ σπιτιού και του τάφου του πατερα μου .
Εγω έπρεπε να κάνω τα πάντα και ταυτόχρονα να απολογουμε για κάθε τι , κάθε λάθος κάθε έναν που μας χτυπάγε στην καρδια για να μας πει ευχαριστω που ευεργέτηθηκε απο τον πατερα μου .
Μια ζωη κόλαση χωρίς προσωπική ζωη χωρίς πραγματικούς φίλους χωρίς μια αγκαλια να κλαψεις , χωρίς έναν άνθρωπο να πάρεις μια συμβουλή και οι δικοί μου εκει , με τα καρφιά στα χέρια να με σταυρωνουν κάθε στιγμη που δεν μπορούσα να διωρθωσω τα λάθη τους και την αδιαφορία τους .
Ξέρω ότι απο 26 χρονων έχω κατάθλιψη , σημερα έχω φτάσει εκει που δεν μπορω να σκεφτω να ξεκουραστω να ηρεμήσω , συνέχεια ειμαι σε εγρήγορση , νιώθω σαν μια μηχανη που δουλεύει στο φούλ αλλα δεν δουλεύει σωστα και για πολυ ακόμη.
Κάθε πρωι που ξημερώνει δεν έχω λόγο να ανοίξω τα ματια μου , δεν θελω να πάρω ανάσα , δεν θελω να δώ το φως του ήλιου , δεν θελω τίποτα , δεν νιώθω πλέον τίποτα και ένα μικρο χαμόγελο απο το πουθενα το διαδέχεται το κλάμα έντονο με λιγμους και πόνος απο την καρδια απο την ψυχη .
Πόσο ακόμη να άντεξω , παρακαλαω τον Θεό να δώσει σε εμένα μια αρρώστια και όχι σε έναν συνάνθρωπο μου με οικογένεια ευθύνες ζωη χαρα .
Έχω προσπάθησει να κάνω κακο στον εαυτο μου , δεν αντεχεται ο πόνος της καρδιάς της ψυχής , δεν αντεχεται η μοναξια , αλλα και εκει ειμαι άτυχος .
Σας ευχαριστω που με ακούσατε , σας παρακαλω μην με λυπηθητε , ότι θέλετε μπόρεσε να ρώτησετε και θα σας απαντήσω πάντα μέσα απο την καρδια μου.

----------


## Makis15n

Θα σου γράψω κάτι που το έχω ξαναγράψει σε παρόμοιο φόρουμ. Δυστυχώς η ελληνική κοινωνία τα τελευταία χρόνια λόγω ευμάρειας είχε γίνει και ακόμη εν μέρει παραμένει κανιβαλλική, όπου νοιώσουν αδύναμο ή υποψήφιο θύμα δεν του δίναν ευκαιρία να υπάρξει χωρίς να τον δαγκώσουν, το έχω ζήσει στο πετσί μου. Έτσι ήταν μέχρι τώρα ελπίζω η κρίση να συνεφέρει τους έλληνες γιατί είχαν γἰνει άγρια θηρία.
Θα βρεις εκεί πολλή τροφή σκέψης, τώρα γιά την αρρώστια που λες μην το ζητάς γιατί έχεις ακόμη περιθώριο χρόνου.
Σου εύχομαι ειλικρινά από καρδιάς να βρεθεί στον δρόμο σου ένας σύντροφος να σε εκτιμήσει και να σε αγαπήσει. 
Η πορεία της ζωής μου από μικρό παιδί ήταν δύσκολη, οι φίλοι μου αποδείχθηκαν όλοι λίγο πολύ ΦΙΔΙΑ, ήμουν πραγματικά ΦΙΛΟΣ με όλη την σημασία της λέξης, ξέρεις τί είδα, κανείς δεν εκτιμάει τίποτε απολύτως, που να γίνεις θυσία κορόιδο θα σε πουν και βλάκας θα είσαι.
Καταλαβαίνω ότι έχεις κουραστεί ψυχικά φυσικό είναι αλλά ξέρεις τί έχει πει ο λαός μας «Ο ΚΑΛΟΣ ΚΑΛΟ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ»
Εγώ έφτασα στο σημείο να ξεκόψω με φίλους και συγγενείς, και δήλωσα ότι όποιος με πειράξει από εδώ και εμπρός (το έχω γράψει και αλλού) θα του φάω το λαρύγγι, δεν δίνω δεύτερη ευκαιρία σε κανέναν. Εχει έρθει στιγμή που σιχάθηκα που είμαι άνθρωπος εγώ αντί γιά όλα αυτά τα καθίκια που κανονικά θέλουν να μην πω τί. Αφησέ τα μην την ψάχνεις, έχει αναλάβει ο επάνω και καλά κάνει και αφήνει να κοπανάνε τους έλληνες γιατί έγιναν ΑΠΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ. Μην σε βρουν σε αδυναμία να σε φάνε ζωντανό, τώρα βέβαια από τις σφαλιάρες τους έφυγε η μαγκιά αλλά έτσι θέλανε. Αυτά.

----------


## Makis15n

Αν θέλεις να συναντηθούμε να μιλήσουμε, ίσως να βοηθηθούμε γιατί ψάχνω και εγώ να βρώ έναν άνθρωπο να μιλήσω και να καταλάβει τί θα του πω. Κουράγιο και δύναμη.

----------


## Lampros

Σε ευχαριστω , ο σύντροφος , αυτός ο άνθρωπος που θα σου πει την μαγική λέξη έχει βρεθεί , αλλα πως να το πω , για τον σύντροφο μου έκανα ότι δεν θα έκανε κανένας και απλα μου γύρισε σαν μπούμερανγκ , τι και αν θυσίαστεις , τι και αν κανεις ότι δεν θα έκανες κανένας , όταν ζήτησε βοήθεια έτρεξα , όταν όμως ζήτησα εγω βοήθεια γιατι στο τρέξιμο μου πληγωθηκα μου είπε .... Ξέρεις ότι δεν μπορω , αλλα εγω πως μπόρεσα και έτρεξα .
Δυστυχώς δεν ειμαι απο Αθήνα φίλε μου αλλα λιγο πιο μακρια και δυτικά .
Ευχαριστω που με κατάλαβες .

----------


## Lampros

Καλα η κοινωνία ειναι κανιβαλοι , η οικογένεια μου ή ότι έχει απομείνει απο αυτη γιατι ακολουθεί την κοινωνία .....

----------


## betelgeuse

Γεια σου λαμπρο καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ.
Αυτα που περιγραφεις τα εχω βιωσει και εγω,ξερω πως ειναι να εχεις καταθλιψη και να μην υπαρχει κανενας να σε καταλαβει τουναντιων να σε κατακριουν ολοι.
Δεν εισαι ο μονος σε αυτη την κατασταση.
Αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να βασιζεσαι μονο πανω σου.Να μην δινεις πλεον σημασια σε ατομα που δεν σε καταλαβαινουν και σε κανουν χειροτερα.Ποτε δεν ειναι αργα να κανεις μια στροφη στην ζωη σου και να πεις οτι απο εδω και περα κοιταω μονο την δικη μου ζωη και την ευτυχια μου.

Τι κανεις για την καταθλιψη?Πας σε καποιον ψυχολογο ή παιρνεις χαπια ή τιποτα?

----------


## Lampros

Δεν παίρνω τίποτα , έχω παει σε ψυχολόγο , αυτα που μου ειπε τα βλέπω και μόνος μου αλλα ειναι δύσκολο να κάνω αυτη την στροφή , ειναι και ο χαρακτήρας μου αλλα και το περιβάλλον προβληματικά ώστε να μπορέσω να ξέφυγω απο την κατάσταση στην οποία έχω απο δικα μου λάθη περιέλθει .
Απλα ζω την κάθε μέρα και τίποτε περισσότερο ελπίζοντας σε κάτι......

----------


## Christina82

Λάμπρο έχεις μάλλον δώσει ΜΕΓΑΛΗ σημασία στους ανθρώπους και γι αυτό πληγώνεσαι. Αν και είμαι μικρότερή σου έχω περάσει και εγώ διάφορα και το συναίσθημα το είχα αισθανθεί τραγικά πολύ έντονα. Αυτό που θα σου έλεγα είναι να μην δίνεις σημασία σε ανθρώπους που δεν νοιάζονται, να κοιτας μονο τον Λαμπρο και να βασίζεσαι *μονο* σε σένα. Να μην περιμένεις τίποτα από κανέναν γιατί αν περιμένεις την πάτησες. Όταν θα δίνεις κάτι να το κάνεις με όλη σου την καρδιά αλλά όχι με όλο σου το είναι! Να έχεις πάντα εσένα! Να περιποιείς τον δικό σου "κήπο" και να μην τον παραμελείς ποτέ... θα κοιτάξω να βρώ ένα βιβλίο που κάποτε είχα διαβάσει. Όταν το βρώ θα σου πω να το διαβάσεις αν βέβαια θες!

----------


## Lampros

Χριστίνα , έκανα πολλα λάθη , ξεκινώντας ότι ποτε δεν πρόσεξα , δεν σκέφτηκα τον εαυτο μου ,προσπαθησα να ειμαι όπως ήθελαν οι άλλοι αλλα όχι όπως εγω θα έπρεπε να ειμαι . Μου ασκούσαν ψυχολογική βία , πάντα , με έλεγχαν ψυχολογικά συνέχεια , ακόμη και τώρα , δεν μιλαω για ξένους αλλα για τους πιο κοντινούς μου ανθρώπους , εξανάγκαζα τον εαυτο μου να κάνει αυτα που θέλανε όχι αυτα που επρεπε ή ήθελα εγω , θυσιάστηκα πολλές φορές , θα μπορούσα να έχω απλα κάνει και φτιάξει την ζωη μου , αλλα οι τύψεις η καρδια μου δεν με άφηναν να κάνω κάτι για μένα , ότι έκανα απο το πιο απλα τα έκανα κρυφά , αν το βλέπανε και δεν τους έρεσε την πλήρωνα ακριβά σε την άσκηση έπανω μου ψυχολογικής βίας . Δυστυχώς η μονη μου ελπίδα για ζωη ειναι η αγκαλια ενός ανθρώπου που θα με λυτρωσει θα με θωρακίσει θα με ηρεμήσει με την αγάπη του.
Αν μπορούσα να σας περιγράψω τοσο τον φόβο που νιώθω απο την ψυχολογική πίεση που μου ασκούν θα καταλαβαίνετε πολλα . Τρέμω μπροστα τους .
Θελω απλα να εξαφανίστω να μην με ξέρει κανεις να ηρεμήσω , κουράστηκα .
Κάνω απλα υπομονή όπως έχω υποσχεθεί , έχω στηρίξει πλέον όλες μου τις ελπίδες σε ένα και μοναδικο άνθρωπο , αν με γλιτώσει με την αγκαλια του και την αγάπη του μπορω απλα να ζήσω αν όχι τοτε αργά η γρήγορα θα παραδοθω στον πόνο και στην απελπισία μου .

----------


## axl100

Μενεις Αθηνα Λαμπρο?

----------


## Lampros

Όχι ήμουν πριν αρκετά χρόνια στην Αθήνα για 4 χρόνια , τώρα ειμαι κάπου πιο μακρια .

----------


## Lampros

Η ιστορία μου ειναι μεγάλη και τραγική , δεν μπορω να σας τα περιγράψω όλα .
Πριν απο αρκετά χρόνια μου σημάδεψε την ζωη ένα γεγονός , ο θάνατος του πατερα μου.
Θα μπορούσε να συμβει στο κάθε έναν αυτο , αλλα δεν αναφέρομαι στην απώλεια του πατερα μου αλλα στο ότι δυο μέρες πριν το γεγονός αυτο άλλαξα δραματικα σαν άνθρωπος . Αυτο με ακολουθεί συνέχεια και δεν μπορω να το ελενξω και συνέχεια μεγαλώνει και με κυριεύει .

----------


## Lampros

Να πω απλα ότι με έχει τρελανει , δεν το θελω αλλο , δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο και να το πω πάλι για ΤΡΕΛΟ θα με περάσουν .

----------


## axl100

Αν εισουν εδω θα βγαιναμε, κριμα  :Frown: 
Καλη επιτυχια με την κοπελα που περιμενεις...

----------


## Lampros

Ειμαι μακρια αρκετά , σε ευχαριστω .

----------


## Christina82

Λάμπρο σε καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά αλλά άφησες πίσω πολύ τον εαυτό σου και κάπου τον έχεις ξεχάσει. Έχεις χαθεί! Ποτέ να μην χάνεσαι για κανέναν, δεν αξίζει! Η ζωή είναι δική αου για να επιτρέπεις κάποιους να σου ασκούν επιρροή.. Δυστυχώς για τα προβλήματα μας πιστεύω οτί φταίμε εμείς κανένας άλλος και δεν εννοώ σε ηλικία κάτω των 18 και σαφέστατα μας ελέγχουν οι γονείς και δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε την δική μας ζωή. Αλλά από κάποια ηλικία και μετά όλος ο έλεγχος, τα όρια μας και η ζωή μας είναι δική μας και δεν μπορεί και δεν έχει κανένας μα κανένας το δικαίωμα να επεμβαίνει. Αυτοί που θα καταφέρνουν να επέμβουν τελικά δεν φταίνε αλλά εμείς. Δεν ξέρω την ζωή σου και δεν χρειάζεται να μάθω γιατί θεωρώ οτί οτιδήποτε μπορεί να μας συμβει μπορούμε να το αντέξουμε όταν σαφώς έχουμε και θέλουμε να έχουμε τον εαυτό μας και όχι χαμένο. Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά, όλοι κάνουμε λάθη αρκεί να έχουμε θέληση να κατανοήσουμε και να κάνουμε κάτι για εμας, να γίνουμε πολεμιστές! Αν έχουμε εμάς τότε να είσαι σίγουρος οτί σε οποιαδήποτε κατάσταση θα είμαστε πάντα δυνατοί... Τα λέω όλα αυτά γιατί μόνη μου έμαθα να παλέυω χωρίς να έχω κανέναν δίπλα μου. Εγώ που έχασα τον πατέρα μου στα 10 μου και κακοποιήθηκα σεξουαλικά και έζησα την βία, την απαξίωση, τον εξευτελισμό, την κατάκριση και οτι άλλο μπορείς να φανταστείς. Εγώ ένας αδύναμος μα πάρα πολύ αδύναμος άνθρωπος που δεν πίστευα οτί τελικά θα κατάφερνα να βγω ζωντανή και που τελικά πάλεψα γιατί το ήθελα τόσο μα τόσο πολύ. Ο καθένας λοιπόν έχει την δική του ιστορία και σέβομαι τον πόνο του ανθρώπο αλλά προσπαθώ να σας δώσω δύναμη. Αυτό που ήθελα πάντα ήταν να έχω έναν καλό σύντροφο και να βρώ τον εαυτό μου μέσα από εκείνον, τώρα αυτό που θέλω πάνω από όλα είναι να μην χάσω ποτέ ξανά την Χριστίνα. Εχω εκείνην και δεν έχω ανάγκη τίποτα άλλο. Δεν χρειάζομαι σύντροφο για να βρω τον εαυτό μου. Αν δεν έχεις εσένα τότε δεν μπορείς να προσφέρεις σε μια σχέση εφόσον δεν ξέρεις να προσφέρεις πρώτα από όλα σε σένα. Αδύνατον! 

Λυπάμαι αν μακρυγόρησα δεν θέλω να κουράζω!

----------


## Christina82

Ξέρεις από που άντλησα δύναμη? Ρώτησα μια μέρα τον εαυτό μου : Μου αρέσει αυτό που ζώ? Είμαι δυστυχισμένη αλλά τι κάνω πραγματικά εγώ για αυτό? Ποια είναι η ζωή που θα ήθελα να ζήσω? Τότε όταν συνειδητοποίησα τι συμβαίνει και τι θέλω ξεκίνησα να κάνω μικρά μικρά βηματάκια ωστέ να καταφέρνω αυτό που θέλω. Η ζωή είναι δική μου και δεν ανήκω σε κανέναν παρά μόνο σε μένα!

----------


## Lampros

Λυπάμαι για όσα σου έχουν συμβει στη ζωη , πολυ άσχημα σε σύγκριση με τα ´δικα ´ μου .
Εχεις δίκιο , δυστυχώς δεν έχω δυνατο χαρακτήρα για να μπορέσω να αντιμετωπίσω τα προβλήματα , προσπαθώ πολυ , δεν ειναι ευκολο , κάποια πράγματα δεν ειναι λογικά που κάνω , το ξέρω , δηλαδη να τρέμω να φοβαμαι τους δικους μου που ξέρω ότι δεν έχουν δίκιο .
Έχω εγω καταστρέψει τον εαυτο μου , τα πάντα μέσα μου για να ικανοποίησω ποιους ? αυτους που με σταυρωνουν κάθε μέρα .
Κουράστηκα πως να το πω διαφορετικά .

----------


## Lampros

> Ξέρεις από που άντλησα δύναμη? Ρώτησα μια μέρα τον εαυτό μου : Μου αρέσει αυτό που ζώ? Είμαι δυστυχισμένη αλλά τι κάνω πραγματικά εγώ για αυτό? Ποια είναι η ζωή που θα ήθελα να ζήσω? Τότε όταν συνειδητοποίησα τι συμβαίνει και τι θέλω ξεκίνησα να κάνω μικρά μικρά βηματάκια ωστέ να καταφέρνω αυτό που θέλω. Η ζωή είναι δική μου και δεν ανήκω σε κανέναν παρά μόνο σε μένα!


Προσπαθώ αλλα συνέχεια μου βάζουν τρικλοποδιές , απο μικρο παιδι , πως να στο πω γι αυτους ειμαι ένα λάθος , μπορει και αυτός που τους ντροπιαζει . 
Τρέμω πρώτα αυτους και μετα κάθε έναν που με γνωρίζει και με πλησιάζει με κακή πρόθεση , κρύβονταν πίσω απο τις πλάτες μου και όταν τους χρειαζομουν με σπρώχναν στην φωτιά και αυτοί απλα παρακολουθούσαν .
Χριστίνα ειμαι πολυ αδύναμος σαν χαρακτήρας και τώρα απλα έχω λυγίσει και δεν μπορω αλλο .

----------


## Christina82

> Λυπάμαι για όσα σου έχουν συμβει στη ζωη , πολυ άσχημα σε σύγκριση με τα ´δικα ´ μου .
> Εχεις δίκιο , δυστυχώς δεν έχω δυνατο χαρακτήρα για να μπορέσω να αντιμετωπίσω τα προβλήματα , προσπαθώ πολυ , δεν ειναι ευκολο , κάποια πράγματα δεν ειναι λογικά που κάνω , το ξέρω , δηλαδη να τρέμω να φοβαμαι τους δικους μου που ξέρω ότι δεν έχουν δίκιο .
> Έχω εγω καταστρέψει τον εαυτο μου , τα πάντα μέσα μου για να ικανοποίησω ποιους ? αυτους που με σταυρωνουν κάθε μέρα .
> Κουράστηκα πως να το πω διαφορετικά .


Δεν μου αρέσει να συγκρίνω τα δικά μου με κανενός άλλου τα προβλήματα. Ο καθένας βιώνει με διαφορετικό τρόπο τα πράγματα..

----------


## Christina82

> Προσπαθώ αλλα συνέχεια μου βάζουν τρικλοποδιές , απο μικρο παιδι , πως να στο πω γι αυτους ειμαι ένα λάθος , μπορει και αυτός που τους ντροπιαζει . 
> Τρέμω πρώτα αυτους και μετα κάθε έναν που με γνωρίζει και με πλησιάζει με κακή πρόθεση , κρύβονταν πίσω απο τις πλάτες μου και όταν τους χρειαζομουν με σπρώχναν στην φωτιά και αυτοί απλα παρακολουθούσαν .
> Χριστίνα ειμαι πολυ αδύναμος σαν χαρακτήρας και τώρα απλα έχω λυγίσει και δεν μπορω αλλο .


Δεν μπορώ να πιστεψω οτί σου βάζουν τρικλοποδιές χωρίς να τους το επιτρέπεις! Συγχωρεσε με αν κάνω λάθος απλά δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω. Να μην σκέφτεσαι και μην περιμένεις την αποδοχή από τους άλλους. Αποδέξου πρώτα εσύ τον εαυτό σου και θα δεις πως θα αλλάξει ο κόσμος σου... Τα πάντα θα είναι διαφορετικά!

----------


## Lampros

> Δεν μου αρέσει να συγκρίνω τα δικά μου με κανενός άλλου τα προβλήμα. Ο καθένας βιώνει με διαφορετικό τρόπο τα πράγματα..


Συγνώμη Χριστίνα , δεν έπρεπε να το γράψω .... .

----------


## Christina82

> Συγνώμη Χριστίνα , δεν έπρεπε να το γράψω .... .


Όχι βρε δεν εννοουσα αυτό. Απλά ήθελα να πω οτί δεν είναι καλό για σένα να συγκρίνεις. Εκτός αν προσπαθήσεις να αντλησεις δυναμη από αυτό. Τώρα μου θύμησες και κάτι άλλο που έκανα για να πάρω δύναμη. Άκουγα, διάβαζα ιστορίες ανθρώπων οι οποίες ήταν σκληρές και έβλεπα πως κατάφερναν εκείνοι οι άνθρωποι να σταθούν στα πόδια τους. Τους ζήλεψα και είπα : αν μπορούν εκείνοι τότε μπορώ και εγώ! Βρήκα περισσότερη δύναμη..

----------


## Christina82

Έλεγα μα πως τα καταφέρνουν και εγώ δεν μπορώ... Άρα μπορώ και εγώ! Βρες και εσύ την δύναμη σου... κάπου υπάρχει μέσα σου!

----------


## Lampros

> Δεν μπορώ να πιστεψω οτί σου βάζουν τρικλοποδιές χωρίς να τους το επιτρέπεις! Συγχωρεσε με αν κάνω λάθος απλά δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω. Να μην σκέφτεσαι και μην περιμένεις την αποδοχή από τους άλλους. Αποδέξου πρώτα εσύ τον εαυτό σου και θα δεις πως θα αλλάξει ο κόσμος σου... Τα πάντα θα είναι διαφορετικά!


Τους το επιτρέπω , τους επιτρέπω να μου κάνουν την ζωη κόλαση .
Τον έχω αποδεχτεί τον εαυτο μου , ξέρω ποιος ειμαι πολυ καλα , αλλα με αυτους κοντα να με κάνουν συνεχεια να πιστεύω ότι εγω ειμαι λάθος και ότι εγω πρέπει να τα κάνω όλα δεν έχω πολλα περιθώρια .
Απλα με ενοχλεί το γεγονός της απουσίας ενστικτων απο συγκεκριμένους ανθρώπους , το μόνο που βλέπω ειναι το μίσος τους και έτσι για να προστατεύω ότι μου έχει απομείνει τους μισω και εγω .

----------


## Lampros

Ο χαρακτήρας μου ειναι ο βασικός λόγος της κατάστασης μου , απο εκει ξεκινάνε όλα και εκει καταλήγουν όλα.
Έχω δύναμη μέσα μου το ξέρω , αλλα πάντα υπαρχει ένα σημειο που αν στο ´ πατήσουν ´ λυγιζεις , εμένα αυτο το σημείο φαίνεται εύκολα .

----------


## Christina82

Ότι κάνεις για σένα και νίωθεις οτί είναι σωστό τότε είναι σωστό. Κανένας άλλος δεν ξέρει το σωστο και το καλό σου παρά μόνο εσυ. Και αν κάποιοι θέλουν να κάνουν υποδείξεις ας το κάνουν στην δική τους ζωή γιατί πολύ κοιτάνε να κρίνουν ολους τους άλλους και δεν κοιτάζουν τα δικά τους χάλια και μόνο εκείνοι θέλουν να δείξουν οτί είναι σωστοί στους άλλους και όλοι οι άλλοι είναι άχρηστοι. Αλλά να ξέρεις οτί αυτοί που το κάνουν αυτό είναι κομπλεξικοί, φοβούνται και επειδή ξέρουν μέσα τους οτί έχουν πρόβλημα ικανοποιούνται όταν βλέπουν και τους άλλους να δυστυχουν με το να τους προβληματίζουν αλλά νικούν όταν τους το επιτρέπουμε... δυστυχώς! Εγώ δεν πρόκειται να αφήσω κανέναν να επέμβει στην ζωή μου παρά μόνο για καλό!

----------


## Lampros

> Ότι κάνεις για σένα και νίωθεις οτί είναι σωστό τότε είναι σωστό. Κανένας άλλος δεν ξέρει το σωστο και το καλό σου παρά μόνο εσυ. Και αν κάποιοι θέλουν να κάνουν υποδείξεις ας το κάνουν στην δική τους ζωή γιατί πολύ κοιτάνε να κρίνουν ολους τους άλλους και δεν κοιτάζουν τα δικά τους χάλια και μόνο εκείνοι θέλουν να δείξουν οτί είναι σωστοί στους άλλους και όλοι οι άλλοι είναι άχρηστοι. Αλλά να ξέρεις οτί αυτοί που το κάνουν αυτό είναι κομπλεξικοί, φοβούνται και επειδή ξέρουν μέσα τους οτί έχουν πρόβλημα ικανοποιούνται όταν βλέπουν και τους άλλους να δυστυχουν με το να τους προβληματίζουν αλλά νικούν όταν τους το επιτρέπουμε... δυστυχώς! Εγώ δεν πρόκειται να αφήσω κανέναν να επέμβει στην ζωή μου παρά μόνο για καλό!


Αν ήταν ξένος δεν με ενδιέφερε , αλλα αυτο που περιγράφεις γίνεται απο τους πολυ κοντινούς , αυτους που νομιζεις ότι πρέπει να εμπιστεύεσαι , που νομιζεις ότι σε αγαπούν .... .

----------


## Christina82

> Αν ήταν ξένος δεν με ενδιέφερε , αλλα αυτο που περιγράφεις γίνεται απο τους πολυ κοντινούς , αυτους που νομιζεις ότι πρέπει να εμπιστεύεσαι , που νομιζεις ότι σε αγαπούν .... .


Φυσικά και έχω καταλάβει οτί εννοείς τους κοντινούς σου ανθρώπους. Αλλά για μένα είναι το ίδιο... Τα μνματα μου ισχύουν είτε για γνωστούς είτε για οικογένεια είτε για φιλους...

----------


## melina_

Λάμπρο καλησπέρα. Διαβασα την κατάθεσή σου. Δεν θα σου πω ψυχοθεραπευτικές θεωρίες- δεν ξερω καμια αλλωστε- ούτε νουθεσίες-δεν ειμαι αρμόδια ουτε σε θεση αυτο τον καιρο. Θα σου πω ομως το δικο μου βίωμα για να δεις οτι και αλλοι ανθρωποι εχουν περασει ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το ιδιο με σενα.
Καταρχας απενοχοποιήσου απο το κλισε: "το δικο μου προβλημα ειναι μικροτερο απο άλλο άρα ασημαντο". οπως πολυ σωστα σου ειπε η Χριστίνα πιο πάνω, η οποια εχει ταλαιπωρηθεί πολυ στη ζωή της απτα λιγα που ανεφερε εδω, του καθενός το πρόβλημα είναι το δικό ΤΟΥ πρόβλημα. ο δικος του σταυρός. 
Εγω λοιπον, εχοντας πισω μου την απωλεια του πατερα μου, δεν προλαβα να πενθησω και επεσαν πανω μου τα χιλια μυρια οσα προβληματα, δεν θα επεκταθω γιατι απλα θα κουρασω. μεσα λοιπον σαυτο το χαος που ζουσα, εγκλωβιστηκα σε ενα αρρωστημένο συστημα ενοχών απεναντι στην εναπομείνασα οικογένειά μου, μπαίνοντας στο ρόλο του "σωτήρα" τους. ήταν κάτι που έκανα ΜΟΝΗ μου. ναι μεν ημουν εν μερει αναγκασμενη απτις συνθηκες, αλλα η ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΗ σε αυτο που εκανα βαραινε εμενα ως ευθυνη. Αυτο φυσικα δεν το αντιλαμβανομουν τότε, το καταλαβα αργότερα όταν με τη βοήθεια της ψυχολόγου μου (καλη της ώρα), ειδα την αλήθεια και απεγκλωβίστηκα σταδιακά. Αυτή λοιπον η ψυχολογος μου θυμιζε συχνα το εξης: "όταν θυσιάζεσαι ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΥ για τους άλλους, δημιουργείς μια βολική ασφαλή κατάσταση για σένα, πλάθεις ένα άλλοθι για να αφηνεις τη ζωή σου στον πάγο, για να αποποιείσαι τις ευθύνες απεναντι στον εαυτό σου και να κατηγορείς για όλα τους άλλους....τους ΘΥΤΕΣ". Όταν το ειχα πρωτοακούσει είχα εξοργιστεί. Όπως η ίδια μου εξομολογήθηκε πολύ αργότερα, είχε υπερβάλλει λίγο σε αυτή της την τοποθέτηση, δεδομένου ότι οταν οι συνθήκες ζωης σου επιβάλλουν πράγματα και είσαι ο πιο δυνατός, εκ των πραγματων παιρνεις αυτο το ρόλο. Το θέμα είναι όμως να μην το παρακάνεις. 
Και τώρα στο προκείμενο. Καταλαβαίνω και νιώθω οτι το κυριότερο συναίσθημα που βγάζεις είναι παράπονο, αίσθημα προδοσίας απο όλους, χρειάζεσαι αναγνώριση, ελευθερία κινήσεων, συμπαράσταση, να λάβεις τουλάχιστον όσα δίνεις. Απο καθαρά προσωπική μου εμπειρία θα σου προτείνω κάτι πολύ πρακτικό: πιασε ενα ενα τα δεδομένα και τα στραβά της ζωής σου. πχ: φερεσαι καλα σε εναν φιλο και δεν στο ανταποδίδει? κόψτον μαχαίρι! μη συνεχίζεις τη φιλική σχεση με σενα θυμα που δίνει και τον αλλο φαταούλα. απλά σταμάτα την. και να μη βρεις άλλους φίλους (που λέει ο λόγος) αυτού του είδους οι φιλίες είναι απλά περιττές.
σε καταπιέζουν οι δικοί σου ασκώντας σου συναισθηματική βία? απλά "πάγωσέ" τους για όσο διάστημα μπορείς. μια εβδομάδα μπορείς? καντο! δεν φανταζεσαι τη διαφορα. να γινω ακομα πιο πρακτικη:
σηκω και φυγε λιγες μερες μονος. παρε τη φρίκη σου, τα χάλια σου, τα παραπονά σου και χωρις να δωσεις αναφορά φύγε κάπου που θα νιωσεις ομορφα και ελεύθερα. να ανασάνεις.
μη βαζεις μακροπροθεσμους στοχους. αυτο θα σε βυθισει πιο πολυ. κανε μικρά πρακτικά βήματα που θα κανουν τη διαφορά.
με όλο το σεβασμό σε αυτα που περνάς, ό,τι σου ειπα πιο πανω προκύπτει απτη δικη μου εμπειρια, απτο δικό μου εγκλωβισμό απ' όπου και βγήκα.

----------


## melina_

και κατι ακομα: αν εχεις διαγνωσμενη καταθλιψη απτα 26 σου (συγγνωμη αν καταλαβα λαθος), να εισαι ευγνωμων γιατι ανηκεις στη μειονότητα των ανθρώπων που το διέγνωσαν νωρις. Δεν είσαι ντροπή για κανεναν. Είσαι όσο ντροπή είναι και κάποιος με έλκος/μυωπία/στραβισμό/ιλαρά.
Δεν ξερω αν παιρνεις κάποια αγωγη, ευχομαι να εισαι απτους ανθρώπους που ακολουθούν αγωγή και εχουν συχνή επαφή με το θεραπευτή τους. Αν ήδη το κάνεις μην το σταματησεις για κανενα λογο. Αν δεν το κανεις, προσπαθησε να απευθυνθεις. Η διαφορά που θα δεις ειναι απλα.....ΑΜΕΣΟΤΑΤΗ. Δεν θα ξεκολλησουν τα ποδια σου απτη λασπη ξαφνικα ενα πρωι, αλλα καθε μερα θα ανοιγεις πιο ευκολα τα ματια σου (εγω και αν ξερω αυτο το βαρος να ξημερωνει η μερα και να νιωθεις οτι κουβαλας ολη τη γη στους ωμους σου).

----------


## Lampros

> Λάμπρο καλησπέρα. Διαβασα την κατάθεσή σου. Δεν θα σου πω ψυχοθεραπευτικές θεωρίες- δεν ξερω καμια αλλωστε- ούτε νουθεσίες-δεν ειμαι αρμόδια ουτε σε θεση αυτο τον καιρο. Θα σου πω ομως το δικο μου βίωμα για να δεις οτι και αλλοι ανθρωποι εχουν περασει ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το ιδιο με σενα.
> Καταρχας απενοχοποιήσου απο το κλισε: "το δικο μου προβλημα ειναι μικροτερο απο άλλο άρα ασημαντο". οπως πολυ σωστα σου ειπε η Χριστίνα πιο πάνω, η οποια εχει ταλαιπωρηθεί πολυ στη ζωή της απτα λιγα που ανεφερε εδω, του καθενός το πρόβλημα είναι το δικό ΤΟΥ πρόβλημα. ο δικος του σταυρός. 
> Εγω λοιπον, εχοντας πισω μου την απωλεια του πατερα μου, δεν προλαβα να πενθησω και επεσαν πανω μου τα χιλια μυρια οσα προβληματα, δεν θα επεκταθω γιατι απλα θα κουρασω. μεσα λοιπον σαυτο το χαος που ζουσα, εγκλωβιστηκα σε ενα αρρωστημένο συστημα ενοχών απεναντι στην εναπομείνασα οικογένειά μου, μπαίνοντας στο ρόλο του "σωτήρα" τους. ήταν κάτι που έκανα ΜΟΝΗ μου. ναι μεν ημουν εν μερει αναγκασμενη απτις συνθηκες, αλλα η ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΗ σε αυτο που εκανα βαραινε εμενα ως ευθυνη. Αυτο φυσικα δεν το αντιλαμβανομουν τότε, το καταλαβα αργότερα όταν με τη βοήθεια της ψυχολόγου μου (καλη της ώρα), ειδα την αλήθεια και απεγκλωβίστηκα σταδιακά. Αυτή λοιπον η ψυχολογος μου θυμιζε συχνα το εξης: "όταν θυσιάζεσαι ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΥ για τους άλλους, δημιουργείς μια βολική ασφαλή κατάσταση για σένα, πλάθεις ένα άλλοθι για να αφηνεις τη ζωή σου στον πάγο, για να αποποιείσαι τις ευθύνες απεναντι στον εαυτό σου και να κατηγορείς για όλα τους άλλους....τους ΘΥΤΕΣ". Όταν το ειχα πρωτοακούσει είχα εξοργιστεί. Όπως η ίδια μου εξομολογήθηκε πολύ αργότερα, είχε υπερβάλλει λίγο σε αυτή της την τοποθέτηση, δεδομένου ότι οταν οι συνθήκες ζωης σου επιβάλλουν πράγματα και είσαι ο πιο δυνατός, εκ των πραγματων παιρνεις αυτο το ρόλο. Το θέμα είναι όμως να μην το παρακάνεις. 
> Και τώρα στο προκείμενο. Καταλαβαίνω και νιώθω οτι το κυριότερο συναίσθημα που βγάζεις είναι παράπονο, αίσθημα προδοσίας απο όλους, χρειάζεσαι αναγνώριση, ελευθερία κινήσεων, συμπαράσταση, να λάβεις τουλάχιστον όσα δίνεις. Απο καθαρά προσωπική μου εμπειρία θα σου προτείνω κάτι πολύ πρακτικό: πιασε ενα ενα τα δεδομένα και τα στραβά της ζωής σου. πχ: φερεσαι καλα σε εναν φιλο και δεν στο ανταποδίδει? κόψτον μαχαίρι! μη συνεχίζεις τη φιλική σχεση με σενα θυμα που δίνει και τον αλλο φαταούλα. απλά σταμάτα την. και να μη βρεις άλλους φίλους (που λέει ο λόγος) αυτού του είδους οι φιλίες είναι απλά περιττές.
> σε καταπιέζουν οι δικοί σου ασκώντας σου συναισθηματική βία? απλά "πάγωσέ" τους για όσο διάστημα μπορείς. μια εβδομάδα μπορείς? καντο! δεν φανταζεσαι τη διαφορα. να γινω ακομα πιο πρακτικη:
> σηκω και φυγε λιγες μερες μονος. παρε τη φρίκη σου, τα χάλια σου, τα παραπονά σου και χωρις να δωσεις αναφορά φύγε κάπου που θα νιωσεις ομορφα και ελεύθερα. να ανασάνεις.
> μη βαζεις μακροπροθεσμους στοχους. αυτο θα σε βυθισει πιο πολυ. κανε μικρά πρακτικά βήματα που θα κανουν τη διαφορά.
> με όλο το σεβασμό σε αυτα που περνάς, ό,τι σου ειπα πιο πανω προκύπτει απτη δικη μου εμπειρια, απτο δικό μου εγκλωβισμό απ' όπου και βγήκα.


Τα διάβασα και κλαίω , γιατι ειναι έτσι ακριβώς .
Για τους φίλους , το έκανα , δεν έχω παρα έναν ή δυο .
Έφυγα δυο φορές , το αποτέλεσμα ειναι ότι με απειλούν .... και με κάνουν να κλαίω σαν μικρο παιδι , μου μιλανε τοσο άσχημα σαν να μην ειμαι τίποτε γι αυτους , σαν να ειμαι ξένος .
Η ψυχολογική βία που μου ασκούν με κάνει να συμπεριφέρομαι σαν 5 χρονων παιδι και δεν νομίζω ότι αυτο μπορει να αλλαξει πια .
Όσοι ειναι κοντα μου και νομίζω ότι με αγαπάνε , όταν με φωνάζουν τρέμω , κλαίω , αν με γνωρίσεις έξω τυχαία θα δεις το ακριβώς αντίθετο στο χαρακτήρα μου . 
Δεν ξέρω γιατι μου συμβαίνει αυτο , τους φοβαμαι μου κόβουν την ανάσα , θελω να φύγω να κρυφτω να μην ακούω τίποτε απο αυτους , δεν αντέχω αλλο . Ολοι μου λένε μην φύγεις μην αφησεις μονη της την μητέρα σου , ο αδελφος μου ειναι μακρια και αυτός μου λέει ότι για όλα φταίω εγω . Ναι εγω φταίω για όλα γιατι εγω επρεπε να τα κάνω όλα και πως να τα κάνω όλα , γιατι να τα κάνω εγω .
Και τώρα που γράφω πάλι μου ασκούν ψυχολογική βία με το να χτυπάνε πόρτες παράθυρα .
Δεν αντέχω αλλο αυτο . 
Συγνώμη

----------


## Lampros

Σε ευχαριστω ¨Μelina¨

----------


## melina_

εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να αλλαξεις σπιτι? να μεινεις μονος σου? συγγνωμη που το ρωταω ευθεως αλλα αν τα πραγματα ειναι τοσο ακραια το να φυγεις οριστικα απο κοντα τους θα ειναι πραγματικα η σωτηρια σου.

----------


## Lampros

> και κατι ακομα: αν εχεις διαγνωσμενη καταθλιψη απτα 26 σου (συγγνωμη αν καταλαβα λαθος), να εισαι ευγνωμων γιατι ανηκεις στη μειονότητα των ανθρώπων που το διέγνωσαν νωρις. Δεν είσαι ντροπή για κανεναν. Είσαι όσο ντροπή είναι και κάποιος με έλκος/μυωπία/στραβισμό/ιλαρά.
> Δεν ξερω αν παιρνεις κάποια αγωγη, ευχομαι να εισαι απτους ανθρώπους που ακολουθούν αγωγή και εχουν συχνή επαφή με το θεραπευτή τους. Αν ήδη το κάνεις μην το σταματησεις για κανενα λογο. Αν δεν το κανεις, προσπαθησε να απευθυνθεις. Η διαφορά που θα δεις ειναι απλα.....ΑΜΕΣΟΤΑΤΗ. Δεν θα ξεκολλησουν τα ποδια σου απτη λασπη ξαφνικα ενα πρωι, αλλα καθε μερα θα ανοιγεις πιο ευκολα τα ματια σου (εγω και αν ξερω αυτο το βαρος να ξημερωνει η μερα και να νιωθεις οτι κουβαλας ολη τη γη στους ωμους σου).


Ειναι και λιγο νωρίτερα η διαπίστωση της κατάθλιψης , τώρα δεν κάνω τίποτα , δεν μπορω εδω που ειμαι να έχω την βοήθεια ειδικού και δεν παίρνω κάποια αγωγή 
.

----------


## Lampros

> εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να αλλαξεις σπιτι? να μεινεις μονος σου? συγγνωμη που το ρωταω ευθεως αλλα αν τα πραγματα ειναι τοσο ακραια το να φυγεις οριστικα απο κοντα τους θα ειναι πραγματικα η σωτηρια σου.


Με απειλούν , δεν μπορω να στο πω διαφορετικα , αλλα πρέπει να το κάνω και το έχω μέσα στο μυαλο μου.

Δεν ξέρω αλλα απο την μια στιγμη με διώχνουν μου συμπεριφέρονται σαν να ειμαι αλήτης και την ίδια στιγμη παίρνουν την φωτογραφία μου απο το σαλόνι και την βάζουν δίπλα στο κρεβατι τους .
Τι άνθρωποι ειναι αυτοί δεν ξέρω .

----------


## melina_

θα ηθελα να σου πω και κατι ακομα. δεν ξερω την κατασταση της υγειας της μητερας σου αλλα να ξερεις πως δεν θα παθει τιποτα ΕΞΑΙΤΙΑΣ ΣΟΥ ή εξαιτιας της φυγής σου. τους γονεις τους φροντιζουμε ως νιωθουμε και οφειλουμε, αλλα στο μετρο που δεν καταδικαζεις τη δικη σου ζωη. τι κι αν σου λεει ο αδερφος σου οτι φταις? πες του και συ το ιδιο. τι κιαν σου λενε οι αλλοι να μην αφησεις τη μητερα σου? δεν θα την εγκαταλειψεις! απλα θα ζεις μονος σου οπως αρμοζει στην ηλικια σου. απο κει θα ξεκινησεις και θα ανοιξει ο δρομος και για τα υπολοιπα. για σκεψου να ειχες μια γυναικα διπλα σου ....τι θα εκανες? δεν θα ζουσες μαζι της? θα την εφερνες να ζειτε ολοι μαζι σε αυτο που ειναι η δικη σου φυλακη? δε νομιζω να δεχοταν ουτε και συ θα το ηθελες. 
ξεκινα λοιπον απο τα απλα.

----------


## melina_

λαμπρο μου μην αναλυεις συμπεριφορες ανθρωπων που σου φερονταν και φερονται τοσο ανισορροπα. ας παιρνουν ολες σου τις φωτογραφιες να τις κανουν αφισες! και? τι παει να πει "σε διώχνουν?" εισαι 40 χρονων αντρας, στύβεις την πέτρα, ποιος εισαι και σε διώχνουν? φυγε μονος σου. χαιρομαι που το εχεις μεσα στο μυαλο σου. δουλεψε το αλλα μην το καθυστερησεις πολυ. η οικογενεια σου δεν προκειται να αλλαξει. αστους στην τρελα τους και ζησε γιατι τα χρονια περνουν και ακουγεται λαικιστικά αλλά ειναι τοσο μεγαλη αληθεια! 
και για να ευθυμησουμε λιγο.....σου φερονται σαν σε αλητη? γινε αλητης! σηκω φυγε απο κει μεσα σαν αλητης....εξαιρετικα γοητευτικος ρολος για εναν αντρα  :Smile:

----------


## Lampros

Άφησα μια φορα μια γυναίκα που ήθελε πραγματικα να κάνει οικογένεια μαζι μου απο ενοχές να μην αφήσω την μητέρα μου μονη της , τοσο βλάκας ειμαι .
Αν φύγω θα φύγω και δεν θα με ξαναδούν , δεν τους μπορω αλλο , ολοι τους μια ζωη ότι τους έφταιγε εμένα κατηγορούσαν , εμένα ρωτούσαν τι να κάνουνε .
Δεν ειναι άνθρωποι αυτοι , δεν νομίζω ότι εγω έχω συγγένεια με αυτους , μηπως δεν ειμαι παιδι τους ?

----------


## Lampros

> λαμπρο μου μην αναλυεις συμπεριφορες ανθρωπων που σου φερονταν και φερονται τοσο ανισορροπα. ας παιρνουν ολες σου τις φωτογραφιες να τις κανουν αφισες! και? τι παει να πει "σε διώχνουν?" εισαι 40 χρονων αντρας, στύβεις την πέτρα, ποιος εισαι και σε διώχνουν? φυγε μονος σου. χαιρομαι που το εχεις μεσα στο μυαλο σου. δουλεψε το αλλα μην το καθυστερησεις πολυ. η οικογενεια σου δεν προκειται να αλλαξει. αστους στην τρελα τους και ζησε γιατι τα χρονια περνουν και ακουγεται λαικιστικά αλλά ειναι τοσο μεγαλη αληθεια! 
> και για να ευθυμησουμε λιγο.....σου φερονται σαν σε αλητη? γινε αλητης! σηκω φυγε απο κει μεσα σαν αλητης....εξαιρετικα γοητευτικος ρολος για εναν αντρα


Ειμαι αλήτης για αυτους , που να γνώριζαν την όλη αλήθεια για μένα . Η φύση της δουλειάς μου ειναι τέτοια που μόνο αλήτης θα την έκανε , πάντα μέσα στα πλαίσια του νομου και πάντα στην υπηρεσια του κράτους και των πολιτών για να μην παρεξηγηθώ .
Πιστεύω να καταφέρω να φύγω ξέρω ότι έχω διανύσει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ζωής μου , ξέρω ότι μπορω να κάνω τα πάντα και έχω κάνει πράγματα που δυσκολα γίνονται , αλλα δεν ειναι αρκετό γι αυτους , δεν έγινα αυτός που ήθελαν .

----------


## melina_

οσο πας ολο και φαινεσαι οτι τα εχεις δει και τα ξερεις ολα, τα ειδες τα λαθη σου, τα λουστηκες, ενα τσαφ μακρυα ειναι η λυση στο βάλτωμά σου. 
(εγω οταν ημουν στη θεση σου, ειχα στραβωμάρα ηθελημένη!) 
παιδι τους εισαι και? 
δεν προκειται να βγαλεις ακρη με συζητησεις μαζι τους, τουλαχιστον στην παρουσα φαση. γιατι να περιμενεις να σου δωσουν εγκριση? αναγνωριση? ευχαριστω?
δωσε εσυ στον εαυτο σου αυτα που δεν σου δινουν και καπου παρακατω βλεπεις πώς θα εξελιχθει η σχεση σου μαζι τους. τωρα προέχει να φυγεις απτο καρεκλακι του θυματος. γινε ο κακος της παρεας, αχ δεν ξερω πώς να στο πω διαφορετικα!

----------


## melina_

γιατι να γινεις αυτος που θελουν? μα ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ. και γιατι να σε ενδιαφερει?
γινε αυτος που θελεις εσυ. ο Λάμπρος που ειναι 40 χρονων, νεος άντρας, που βοηθαει τον εαυτο του, που παιρνει την καταθλιψη του και την βαζει απεναντι απο εναν θεραπευτη (οπου και να ζεις καπου θα υπαρχει μια κοντινη πολη και οι αναλογοι θεραπευτες), ενας αντρας που γιατρευεται και κανει τη ζωη του. αν κανεις αυτο το βημα, να δεις που ολα θα ανοιγονται μπροστα σου. και φιλοι σωστοι, και γυναικες σωστες και αναγνωριση. πώς θες να σε σεβονται ή αν θες και να σε φοβουνται οι δικοι σου οταν σε βλεπουν να λυγιζεις? μη μπερδευεις την αγαπη με τη χειραγωγηση. οταν ο ανθρωπος λυγιζει θα τον πατησουν και θα τον πατησουν ολοι ακομα και αυτοι που τον "αγαπουν". οι ανθρωποι ειμαστε-εξελιγμενα μεν- αλλα παραμενουμε θηλαστικα και μαλιστα παμφαγα.

----------


## Lampros

Το κατάλαβα αυτο που θέλεις να πεις , ειμαι ο κακός , ξέρω ότι ειμαι ένα κλικ απο το να γλύτωσω , αλλα αυτο το κλικ δεν εξαρτάται μόνο απο εμένα . Ξέρω πως να το κάνω , η ζημιά στην ψυχική μου υγεία έγινε και δεν διορθώνεται απλα ίσως εγω πρέπει να προς έξω την πληγή μου που δεν θα γιατρευει ποτε .

----------


## melina_

απο ποιον εξαρταται?
και πώς ξερεις οτι δεν διορθωνεται? απ' τον τροπο που μιλας φαινεσαι μορφωμενος ανθρωπος, και οι μορφωμενοι ανθρωποι εχουν ανοιχτο μυαλο, φυσικα και διορθωνεται! εγκλωβισμενος εισαι απλα. τιποτα περισσοτερο τιποτα λιγοτερο. και καταθλιψη να εχεις και οτιδηποτε αλλο να εχεις, φυσικα και διορθωνεται! ξεκινα να διορθωνεις τη διευθυνση κατοικιας σου για αρχή! αχ και να ξερες ποσο θα σε βοηθουσε ακομα και ενας θεραπευτης στο να αλλαξεις διευθυνση! (αν και πιστευω οτι εφοσον τοχεις ηδη στο μυαλο σου, αυτο τουλαχιστον μπορεις να το κανεις μονος σου)
και γιατι να γιατρευτει η πληγη σου? ξερεις ποσες πληγες κουβαλαμε ολοι μας καθημερινα? 
παρε τις πληγες σου και φυγε απο κει μεσα αγορι μου να σωθεις. φαντασου τον εαυτο σου να αραζει στον καναπε με την εφημεριδα σου και να μη σου χτυπαει κανεις την πορτα με φωνες, να μη σου ζηταει κανεις τιποτα! μονο να κλεισεις τα ματια και να το φανταστεις θα σου αλλαξει με τη μια η διαθεση!

----------


## Lampros

> γιατι να γινεις αυτος που θελουν? μα ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ. και γιατι να σε ενδιαφερει?
> γινε αυτος που θελεις εσυ. ο Λάμπρος που ειναι 40 χρονων, νεος άντρας, που βοηθαει τον εαυτο του, που παιρνει την καταθλιψη του και την βαζει απεναντι απο εναν θεραπευτη (οπου και να ζεις καπου θα υπαρχει μια κοντινη πολη και οι αναλογοι θεραπευτες), ενας αντρας που γιατρευεται και κανει τη ζωη του. αν κανεις αυτο το βημα, να δεις που ολα θα ανοιγονται μπροστα σου. και φιλοι σωστοι, και γυναικες σωστες και αναγνωριση. πώς θες να σε σεβονται ή αν θες και να σε φοβουνται οι δικοι σου οταν σε βλεπουν να λυγιζεις? μη μπερδευεις την αγαπη με τη χειραγωγηση. οταν ο ανθρωπος λυγιζει θα τον πατησουν και θα τον πατησουν ολοι ακομα και αυτοι που τον "αγαπουν". οι ανθρωποι ειμαστε-εξελιγμενα μεν- αλλα παραμενουμε θηλαστικα και μαλιστα παμφαγα.


Δεν έχω δικους μου ανθρώπους , ποτε δεν είχα , αν είχα απλα να με κοιτάζουν στα ματια και να με κρατάνε αγκαλια που είχα και εχω ανάγκη θα ήμουν καλύτερα .
Η απογοήτευση μου ειναι γιατι εγω να έχω φτάσει σε σημειο να τους έχω σώσει μέχρι και τη ζωη και αυτοι να με πετάνε στο δρόμο σαν παλιοσκυλο . 
Ειναι πολυ δύσκολο να δώ κάποιον ειδικό, δεν μπορω να το κάνω λόγο συγκεκριμένων καταστάσεων .
Όλα ειναι πως να το πω , χειρότερα δεν μπορούσαν να ειναι .

----------


## melina_

ωραια ας δεχτουμε οτι δεν μπορεις να δεις ειδικο (δυσκολευομαι να καταλαβω γιατι δεν μπορεις να φυγεις εστω για μια μερα και να δεις καποιον). υπαρχουν γραμμες τηλεφωνικες για ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη τουλαχιστον για μια προχειρη αντιμετωπιση.
γιατι να καθεσαι να κλαις για οσους ΔΕΝ εχεις?
σταματα να σωζεις ζωες. σωσε τη δικη σου. και ναι θα μπορουσαν να ειναι ολα χειροτερα. θα μπορουσες να ζεις στην κοσμαρα σου και να μην εχεις παρει χαμπαρι τα λαθη σου. 
ποσο ακομα θα ασχολεισαι με τα παραπονα "γιατι με πετανε στο δρομο, γιατι μου φερονται ετσι, γιατι γιατι γιατι". εσυ ρωτας τα γιατι σου και εκεινοι ζουν τη ζωη τους. εγω δεν σου λεω μεγαλες κουβεντες, σου λεω ενα ενα τα βηματα που εκαναν εμενα καλυτερα.

----------


## Lampros

> απο ποιον εξαρταται?
> και πώς ξερεις οτι δεν διορθωνεται? απ' τον τροπο που μιλας φαινεσαι μορφωμενος ανθρωπος, και οι μορφωμενοι ανθρωποι εχουν ανοιχτο μυαλο, φυσικα και διορθωνεται! εγκλωβισμενος εισαι απλα. τιποτα περισσοτερο τιποτα λιγοτερο. και καταθλιψη να εχεις και οτιδηποτε αλλο να εχεις, φυσικα και διορθωνεται! ξεκινα να διορθωνεις τη διευθυνση κατοικιας σου για αρχή! αχ και να ξερες ποσο θα σε βοηθουσε ακομα και ενας θεραπευτης στο να αλλαξεις διευθυνση! (αν και πιστευω οτι εφοσον τοχεις ηδη στο μυαλο σου, αυτο τουλαχιστον μπορεις να το κανεις μονος σου)
> και γιατι να γιατρευτει η πληγη σου? ξερεις ποσες πληγες κουβαλαμε ολοι μας καθημερινα? 
> παρε τις πληγες σου και φυγε απο κει μεσα αγορι μου να σωθεις. φαντασου τον εαυτο σου να αραζει στον καναπε με την εφημεριδα σου και να μη σου χτυπαει κανεις την πορτα με φωνες, να μη σου ζηταει κανεις τιποτα! μονο να κλεισεις τα ματια και να το φανταστεις θα σου αλλαξει με τη μια η διαθεση!


Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο πολυ θελω αυτο , κάπου να μην ακούω τίποτα , μόνο την θάλασσα .
Να ήξερες πόσο καιρο έχω να κοιμηθω , λιγο το μεσημέρι κοιμάμαι , κάθε βραδυ ειναι άλλη μια κόλαση δεν θελω να έρχεται το βραδυ δεν το αντέχω . 
Κουράστηκα πολυ .

----------


## melina_

ΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ! βρες ενα σπιτι, μια τρυπα, μια παραγκα που λεει ο λογος, αλλα να ειναι για παρτη σου! μπορω να φανταστω ποσο καιρο εχεις να κοιμηθεις και μπορω να φανταστω τι ειναι κολαση. και οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι το γνωριζουν και το ζουν. δυστυχως αλλα ειμαστε πολλοι.
εθισου για λιγο καιρο στη σοκολατα να σου ανεβει η σεροτονινη της ευτυχιας  :Smile:  και η κολαση θα λιγοστευει. μην περιμενεις να γινεις καλυτερα για να φυγεις. δεν θα γινεις. θα γινεις καλυτερα ΟΤΑΝ φυγεις με το ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΕΙΣ.

----------


## Lampros

> ωραια ας δεχτουμε οτι δεν μπορεις να δεις ειδικο (δυσκολευομαι να καταλαβω γιατι δεν μπορεις να φυγεις εστω για μια μερα και να δεις καποιον). υπαρχουν γραμμες τηλεφωνικες για ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη τουλαχιστον για μια προχειρη αντιμετωπιση.
> γιατι να καθεσαι να κλαις για οσους ΔΕΝ εχεις?
> σταματα να σωζεις ζωες. σωσε τη δικη σου. και ναι θα μπορουσαν να ειναι ολα χειροτερα. θα μπορουσες να ζεις στην κοσμαρα σου και να μην εχεις παρει χαμπαρι τα λαθη σου. 
> ποσο ακομα θα ασχολεισαι με τα παραπονα "γιατι με πετανε στο δρομο, γιατι μου φερονται ετσι, γιατι γιατι γιατι". εσυ ρωτας τα γιατι σου και εκεινοι ζουν τη ζωη τους. εγω δεν σου λεω μεγαλες κουβεντες, σου λεω ενα ενα τα βηματα που εκαναν εμενα καλυτερα.


Να σου πω γιατι , ειναι πολυ μακρια , έχω πάρει τηλέφωνο και όταν με ακούνε μου λένε να πάω να τους δώ άμεσα γιατι ειμαι στο όριο .
Πως να πάω , αν ειναι να φύγω θα το κάνω οριστικά μόλις απομακρύνομαι , αρχίζουν οι απειλές .
Αλλα δεν ξέρω τι προβλημα έχω και τους φοβαμαι , γιατι τους φοβαμαι .

----------


## Lampros

> ΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ! βρες ενα σπιτι, μια τρυπα, μια παραγκα που λεει ο λογος, αλλα να ειναι για παρτη σου! μπορω να φανταστω ποσο καιρο εχεις να κοιμηθεις και μπορω να φανταστω τι ειναι κολαση. και οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι το γνωριζουν και το ζουν. δυστυχως αλλα ειμαστε πολλοι.
> εθισου για λιγο καιρο στη σοκολατα να σου ανεβει η σεροτονινη της ευτυχιας  και η κολαση θα λιγοστευει. μην περιμενεις να γινεις καλυτερα για να φυγεις. δεν θα γινεις. θα γινεις καλυτερα ΟΤΑΝ φυγεις με το ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΕΙΣ.


Θα το κάνω , ελπίζω να προλάβω να το κάνω , βλέπεις μαζι με όλα αυτα οι πόνοι στο στήθος ειναι σε μόνιμη βάση .

----------


## melina_

μα τι απειλες ειναι αυτες τελοσπαντων? οτι θα σου κανουν τι?
μηπως το εχεις μεγενθυνει λιγο μεσα σου επειδη μοιαζει βουνο μαζι με ολα τα αλλα?

----------


## melina_

α εχεις και πονους στο στηθος....το κορμι σου σου δινει σηματα, χτυπαει καμπανακια. η ζωη εχει ενα μοναδικο χαρακτηριστικο: οταν βλεπει οτι βαλτωνεις και δε σηκωνεις κεφαλι μονος σου, σου δινει μια μεγαλυτερη σφαλιαρα (μεγαλυτερη αποσες εχεις συνηθισει να τρως) για να σε αφυπνισει. γιατι να περιμενεις ομως τη σφαλιαρα και να μην ξεκουνησεις απο μονος σου?

----------


## Lampros

> μα τι απειλες ειναι αυτες τελοσπαντων? οτι θα σου κανουν τι?
> μηπως το εχεις μεγενθυνει λιγο μεσα σου επειδη μοιαζει βουνο μαζι με ολα τα αλλα?


Όχι δεν το έχω μεγεθύνει , ότι θα με κάνει να φανώ υπεύθυνος αν πάθει κάτι η μητέρα μου , η κοινωνία μικρή , εύκολα στιγματιζεσαι και κάποια αλλα που δυσκολα γράφονται . 
Δεν μπορω την κακια τους και αυτη ειναι απειλή για μένα .

----------


## melina_

αυτο που βλεπω εγω απτην απεναντι οθονη, ειναι οτι μπηκες εδω για να μοιραστεις αυτα που σε βασανιζουν. ναι?
που σημαινει οτι τα εχεις εντοπισει και οχι μονο τα εχεις εντοπισει αλλα ξερεις και τη λυση.
που σημαινει -κατα τα λεγομενα σου παντα- οτι το μονο που σε κραταει ειναι οι ενοχες, οι απειλες (που σιγουρα ξερεις οτι δεν ευσταθουν-αν ειναι δυνατον) και οι συναισθηματικοι εκβιασμοι. εσυ νομιζεις πως αυτα θα λυθουν και μετα θα φυγεις απο κει και ολα θα πανε ρολόι. εκει ειναι η ενσταση η δικη μου. ΔΕΝ θα γινουν ρολόι οσο δεν σπας την αλυσιδα της εξαρτησης απο τα παραπανω. ΠΡΩΤΑ φευγεις και μετα διορθωνονται οι σχεσεις, μετα επουλωνονται οι πληγες, μετα καθαριζει το μυαλο.
στη χρονικη ακολουθια ειναι το θεμα σου και οχι στο τι θα κανεις. αυτο το ξερεις ηδη απο μονος σου και μπραβο σου που μπορεις να το δεις μεσα στο βαλτωμα σου.

----------


## Lampros

> α εχεις και πονους στο στηθος....το κορμι σου σου δινει σηματα, χτυπαει καμπανακια. η ζωη εχει ενα μοναδικο χαρακτηριστικο: οταν βλεπει οτι βαλτωνεις και δε σηκωνεις κεφαλι μονος σου, σου δινει μια μεγαλυτερη σφαλιαρα (μεγαλυτερη αποσες εχεις συνηθισει να τρως) για να σε αφυπνισει. γιατι να περιμενεις ομως τη σφαλιαρα και να μην ξεκουνησεις απο μονος σου?


Γιατι δεν μπορω μόνος μου δεν ειναι ευκολο , σήκωνω το χέρι να με αρπάξει κάποιος που με βλέπει και μου λέει περίμενε λιγο ερχομαι , έχω απλα καταρρεύσει .
Συγνώμη

----------


## melina_

ωραια λοιπον. θα στιγματιστεις οτι "αφησες τη μητερα σου". 
την κακια τους την εισπραττεις και τωρα απ' ό,τι λες. δεν θα αλλαξει κατι. απλα θα αλλαξει Ο ΛΟΓΟΣ που σου φερονται αρνητικα. αλλα παλι αρνητικοι θα ειναι.
ρωτα οποιον γιατρο θελεις και οποιον ειναι αρμοδιος για την κατασταση της μητερας σου. θα σου πει οτι αν εκεινη- ο μη γενοιτο- παθει κατι, σιγουρα δεν θα ευθυνεσαι εσυ.
και στο κατω κατω τι σε ενδιαφερει η γνωμη ανθρωπων που δεν σου προσφερουν τιποτα? 
την κακια τους εισπραττεις και τωρα την κακια τους θα εισπραττεις και να αλλαξεις. δεν εχεις να χασεις κατι.

----------


## melina_

λαμπρο....εχεις πει ενα σωρο συγγνωμες.....γιατι ζητας συγγνωμη? απο συνομιλητες σε ενα forum?

----------


## Lampros

> αυτο που βλεπω εγω απτην απεναντι οθονη, ειναι οτι μπηκες εδω για να μοιραστεις αυτα που σε βασανιζουν. ναι?
> που σημαινει οτι τα εχεις εντοπισει και οχι μονο τα εχεις εντοπισει αλλα ξερεις και τη λυση.
> που σημαινει -κατα τα λεγομενα σου παντα- οτι το μονο που σε κραταει ειναι οι ενοχες, οι απειλες (που σιγουρα ξερεις οτι δεν ευσταθουν-αν ειναι δυνατον) και οι συναισθηματικοι εκβιασμοι. εσυ νομιζεις πως αυτα θα λυθουν και μετα θα φυγεις απο κει και ολα θα πανε ρολόι. εκει ειναι η ενσταση η δικη μου. ΔΕΝ θα γινουν ρολόι οσο δεν σπας την αλυσιδα της εξαρτησης απο τα παραπανω. ΠΡΩΤΑ φευγεις και μετα διορθωνονται οι σχεσεις, μετα επουλωνονται οι πληγες, μετα καθαριζει το μυαλο.
> στη χρονικη ακολουθια ειναι το θεμα σου και οχι στο τι θα κανεις. αυτο το ξερεις ηδη απο μονος σου και μπραβο σου που μπορεις να το δεις μεσα στο βαλτωμα σου.


Ναι , η φύση του επαγγέλματος μου ειναι τέτοια που μου δίνει την δυνατότητα να με βλέπω και με ακτινογραφω , όμως οι αδυναμίες μου σαν χαρακτήρας ειναι πολλές και δεν μπορω απο μονος μου να προχωρήσω .
Ξέρω ότι η μονη λύση ειναι να φύγω , δεν θελω να έχω σχέσεις πλέον και ξέρω ότι και να φύγω δεν θα φτιάξουν τα πράγματα , απλα θα ηρεμήσω , θα ποναω λιγότερο .

----------


## Lampros

> λαμπρο....εχεις πει ενα σωρο συγγνωμες.....γιατι ζητας συγγνωμη? απο συνομιλητες σε ενα forum?


Δεν ξέρω γιατι απο σεβασμο ίσως

----------


## Lampros

> ωραια λοιπον. θα στιγματιστεις οτι "αφησες τη μητερα σου". 
> την κακια τους την εισπραττεις και τωρα απ' ό,τι λες. δεν θα αλλαξει κατι. απλα θα αλλαξει Ο ΛΟΓΟΣ που σου φερονται αρνητικα. αλλα παλι αρνητικοι θα ειναι.
> ρωτα οποιον γιατρο θελεις και οποιον ειναι αρμοδιος για την κατασταση της μητερας σου. θα σου πει οτι αν εκεινη- ο μη γενοιτο- παθει κατι, σιγουρα δεν θα ευθυνεσαι εσυ.
> και στο κατω κατω τι σε ενδιαφερει η γνωμη ανθρωπων που δεν σου προσφερουν τιποτα? 
> την κακια τους εισπραττεις και τωρα την κακια τους θα εισπραττεις και να αλλαξεις. δεν εχεις να χασεις κατι.


Εγω θα φταίω αν πάθει κάτι εγω ειμαι αυτός που επρεπε να τα κάνει όλα σωστα , εγω ειμαι πάντα ο κακός .

----------


## melina_

τοσο που πονας....και ελαχιστα να λιγοστεψει ο πονος, θα ειναι δωρο για σενα! το λες και μονος σου "θα ηρεμησω". λιγο ειναι να ηρεμησεις?

----------


## melina_

> Εγω θα φταίω αν πάθει κάτι εγω ειμαι αυτός που επρεπε να τα κάνει όλα σωστα , εγω ειμαι πάντα ο κακός .


τοτε τι να σου πω....αυτη ειναι μια δικη ΤΟΥΣ πραγματικοτητα. οχι η δικη σου. αν εσυ θες να ζησεις στη δικη τους πραγματικοτητα, τοτε.....

----------


## Lampros

Τόσα χρόνια αυτο κάνω , αυτο ειναι το λάθος μου , αργά το είδα όμως .

----------


## Lampros

Ξέρω ότι τα έχω χαμένα , εντελώς . Το ξέρω το βλέπω .....

----------


## Christina82

Λάμπρο ποτέ μην λές ποτέ! Και εγώ νόμιζα οτί δεν θα γιατρευτώ ποτέ κι όμως νιώθω οτί γιατρέυτηκα, σταματησα να πονάω, να δυστυχώ και να ζητώ μια ζωή από άλλους να με αγαπούν νιώθωντας οτί αυτό θα με λυτρώσει. Να που όμως δεν είναι έτσι! Είμαι ευτυχισμένη που με αγαπώ, δεν χρειάζομαι από άλλους για να λυτρωθώ ή να θεραπευτώ. Καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς μα ακριβώς τι θες. Απενεχοποιήσου! Τράβα τον δρόμο σου γιατί η ζωή είναι δική σου. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την Μελινα σε όλα! Μην βάζεις εμπόδια στον δρόμο σου... Προχώρα και ζήσε. Ειναι κρίμα να χαλάς την ζωή σου για τους άλλους που σου φέρονται άσχημα. Δεν μπορεί να φταις σε τιποτα εσυ, βγάλε το από το μυαλό σου και ανοιξε το, δες!!! Ήδη είπες οτί χαλασες μια σχέση γιατί? Γιατί τιμωρείς τον εαυτό σου και τον φυλακίζεις... Η ζωή είναι στα χέρια σου και πρέπει να καταλάβεις οτί δεν είσαι υπαίτιος για κανέναν λόγο και όταν στο λένε μην το ακούς. /βγες από το συναίσθημα για λίγο και σκέψου λογικά τώρα όσο είσαι νέος....

----------


## betelgeuse

Λαμπρο θα συμφωνησω με τα κοριτσια,μην απελπιζεσαι.Και εγω νομιζα πως δεν υπαρχει ελπιδα για εμενα λογο της καταθλιψης και πριν απο εναμιση χρονο η ζωη μου πηρε αλλη τροπη και σχεδον εχω ξεπερασει τα προβληματα μου.
Ποτε δεν ειναι αργα για να αφησεις καποια πραγματα που σε πληγωνουν πισω σου και να ξεκινησεις μια καινουργια ζωη.

----------


## axl100

Λαμπρο, σκεψου ποσα καλα χρονια ζωη σου εχουν μεινει και μην χαραμηζεις την ζωη σου με βλακιες, ζησε για παρτη σου και μην βαζεις πολλες σκοτουρες στο κεφαλι σου. Ζησε καθε στιγμη, ζησε το τωρα γιατι ολα ειναι δανεικα σε αυτο τον κοσμο και μια μερα θα τα παραδωσουμε ολα...

----------


## Lampros

Σας ευχαριστω ξανα , αγαπω τον εαυτο μου , ξέρω ποιος ειμαι , τι ειμαι , τα ελαττώματα μου τα προτερήματα μου , προσπαθώ να ζήσω την κάθε στιγμη , προσπαθώ να κάνω μικρα βήματα , να κάνω κάτι να νιώσω καλύτερα .
Έχω αδύνατα σημεία βρε παιδιά , να σας πω απλα ότι ότι συμβαίνει γύρο μου με αγκιζεις βαθια , το ξέρω ότι δεν πρέπει , παράδειγμα να σας πω ότι πριν απο μερικά χρόνια είχα ένα σκυλάκι που ήταν άρρωστο το βραδυ που το άκουγα να πονάει δεν άντεχα έτρεχα κοντα του να του προσφέρω ότι μπορούσα , πως νομίζεται ότι αντιδρώντας όταν κάθε βραδυ ακούω τις φωνές τα κλάματα της μητέρας μου που όλα της φταίνε της λυπεί ο άντρας της και εγω της φταίω για όλα αυτα , της φταίω γιατι προσπαθησα μια φορα να κοιτάξω λιγο πιο πέρα , εκει που η καρδια μου μου έλεγε , το αποτέλεσμα ειναι να έχω ακούσει όλες τις κατάρες να αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι ότι δεν ειμαι παιδι της , να αρχίζω να τους μισω που τόσα χρόνια τους έδωσα τα πάντα και αυτοί με αγνοούσαν .
Δεν μπορω να φιλτραρω τα ερέθισματα που δέχομαι απο το περιβάλλον απο αυτους που ξέρω ότι έχουν άδικο , ειναι η αδυναμία του χαρακτήρα μου , μπορει απλα να μεταφράζεται σαν βλακεία μου , αλλα έτσι ειναι .
Πήγα βρε παιδια σε ειδικό , αυτα που μου είπε τα ξέρω τα βλέπω , πως να τα κάνω ? πως να βρω όπως μου είπε χαρακτηριστικά την αγάπη μιας γυναίκας που ειναι το πρωτο που χρειάζομαι ,ποια γυναίκα θα πλησιάσει εμένα που με βλέπει να μην γελαω και να ειμαι έτοιμος να κλάψω. Πως να απομακρυνθω λιγο απο το σπίτι μου όταν έχω τον φόβο μην συμβει κάτι και κατηγορούν εμένα .
Πρέπει απλα να φύγω να εξαφανίστω να μην ξέρει κανείς που ειμαι , να πάω κάπου να ηρεμήσω γιατι αυτο που χρειάζομαι σε πρώτη φάση ειναι η ηρεμία μου και μέσα απο αυτο να μπορέσω να βρω τον εαυτο μου και ότι έχει απομείνει απο αυτόν .
Συγουρα άλλος στην θέση μου θα τα είχε καταφέρει μόνος του , πιθανόν να μην είχε προβλημα , αλλα εγω δυστυχώς ειμαι τοσο αδύναμος τοσο ευάλωτος που ολοι με κάνουν μπαλάκι και με παίζουν .
Πόσο ακόμη θα άντεξω δεν ξέρω , τι θα μου ξημερώσει αύριο δεν ξέρω , μου είπαν να ζω μέρα με τη μέρα , προσπαθώ να ζω λεπτο με το λεπτο .
Ας με κρίνει ο Θεός για αυτο που ειμαι και για ότι έχω κάνει ή επρεπαι να κάνω .

----------


## axl100

Μην δινεις Σημασια στην μανα σου, αφου ξερεις πως ειναι αρρωστη και αυτα που λεει δεν τα εννοει, αν παλι τα εννοει στριψε στην επομενη γωνια και μην γιρνας πισω. Πρεπει να διεκδικησεις τα δικα σου, εχεις την ζωη σου και εχεις καθε δικαιωμα να την απολαμβανεις.

----------


## Lampros

Εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο , πως όμως να το κάνω , κάθε βραδυ βουλωνω τα αυτιά μου και ακούω μουσική , δεν μπορω να την ακούω αλλο , ότι λέει έχει σαν στόχο εμένα . Δεν ξέρω αν ειναι αυτη αρωστη ή εγω , έχω και το θέμα του αδελφού μου που έρχεται και ρίχνει όλες τις ευθύνες σε εμένα . Με έχουν κάνει κουρέλι.
Δεν θα το αφήσω όμως και μια ελπίδα να υπαρχει θα την άρπαξω .

----------


## Lampros

Απλα αυτο που εμ φοβίζει ειναι τα έντονα σκαμπανεβάσματα της διάθεσης μου , φοβαμαι να κάνω κάτι να χαμογέλασω , λιγο μετα βάζω τα κλάματα . Έτσι κάθομαι ακινήτος και δεν προσπαθώ για κάτι , φοβαμαι το μετα , δεν το αντέχω αλλο .

----------


## axl100

Φοβαται μην της φυγεις και για αυτο τα κανει ολα

----------


## axl100

> Απλα αυτο που εμ φοβίζει ειναι τα έντονα σκαμπανεβάσματα της διάθεσης μου , φοβαμαι να κάνω κάτι να χαμογέλασω , λιγο μετα βάζω τα κλάματα . Έτσι κάθομαι ακινήτος και δεν προσπαθώ για κάτι , φοβαμαι το μετα , δεν το αντέχω αλλο .


 επειδη σε εχουν γεμισει με ενοχες για να σε δεσουν

----------


## μαρκελα

> επειδη σε εχουν γεμισει με ενοχες για να σε δεσουν


Γειά σου Λάμπρο,
Είπες ότι έχεις απευθυνθεί σε ειδικό. Για το θέμα της μητέρας σου του είπες? 
Οι ενοχές δεν εξυπηρετούν πουθενά και δηλητηριάζουν την καθημερινότητά σου.
Κανονικά κι επειδή συμφωνώ μ' ότι σου έχουν πει τα προηγούμενα μέλη, δεν χρειάζεται να παραμένεις σ' ένα τόσο νοσηρό περιβάλλον!

----------


## Christina82

Τους έχεις ρωτήσει ποτε΄τον λόγο που σε κατηγορούν, τους έχεις ρωτήσει ποτέ τι είναι αυτό που κάνεις ή δεν κάνεις το οποίο τελικά οδηγείται σε αυτή τους την συμπεριφορά? Σε ρωτάω όλα αυτά γιατί ο καθένας κρίνει και βλέπει διαφορετικα. Ίσως εσύ να νιώθεις οτί έχεις προσφέρει ουσιαστικα καποια πραγματα αλλά οι άλλοι να μην το λαμβάνουν έστι και να θέλουν άλλα ή με άλλον τρόπο.. Το έχεις ψάξει ποτέ?

----------


## Lampros

Το έχω ψάξει , με κατηγορούν συνέχεια όταν κάνω κάτι που δεν θέλουν δεν τους αρέσει , δεν θέλουν να κάνω τίποτα για εμένα , μόνο ότι ειναι για αυτους , για παράδειγμα την μια ημέρα ειμαι καλός , όταν κόβω για 4 ώρες τα χορτάρι γύρω απο το σπίτι στο χωριό , αλλα την επόμενη αν κάνω κάτι για δικο μου φίλο τοτε ξαφνικα αλλάζουν συμπεριφορά . 
Αυτα μου θυμίζουν όταν ήμασταν 10 χρονων παιδια . 
Δεν μπορω να μιλήσω πλέον μαζι τους , εγω τους έχω καταστρέψει την ζωη , ειμαι πια ο κακός .

----------


## Lampros

> Γειά σου Λάμπρο,
> Είπες ότι έχεις απευθυνθεί σε ειδικό. Για το θέμα της μητέρας σου του είπες? 
> Οι ενοχές δεν εξυπηρετούν πουθενά και δηλητηριάζουν την καθημερινότητά σου.
> Κανονικά κι επειδή συμφωνώ μ' ότι σου έχουν πει τα προηγούμενα μέλη, δεν χρειάζεται να παραμένεις σ' ένα τόσο νοσηρό περιβάλλον!


Ναι είπα για το θέμα της μητέρας μου , παιδια δεν είναι λογικο να ειμαι σε αυτη την ηλικία και να κάθομαι ακόμη να τους ακούω και να τους προσεχω οταν εγω εχω μεγαλυτερο προβλημα , ο ειδικός είπε ότι δεν πρέπει να ειμαι σε αυτο το περιβάλλον αλλο , το ξέρω αλλα ξανα λέω δεν μπορω εύκολα να κάνω το βήμα που πρέπει δεν έχω την δύναμη .

----------


## Lampros

> επειδη σε εχουν γεμισει με ενοχες για να σε δεσουν


Το έχουν πετύχει με έχουν δέσει και με πονάνε .
Δεν μπορω αλλο , εγω ήμουν άνθρωπος γεμάτος χαρα ζωντάνια αισιοδοξία , όλα αυτα μου τα πήραν , κάθε φορα που προσπαθούσα να κάνω κάτι είχα την απαισιοδοξία την μητέρας και την αδιαφορία του αδελφού .
Τους μισω με κάναν να σωσω τον εαυτο μου.

----------


## Lampros

Τόσα χρόνια χωρίς να ξέρω και να έχω τον τροπο ή την βοήθεια προσπαθούσα να κάνω τα πάντα σωστα , ξέρω ότι τα έχω κανει , αλλα ποτε τους δεν στάθηκαν στο πλευρό μου πάντα ήταν στο απέναντι στρατόπεδο και περίμεναν την στιγμη της ήττας μου .
Ξέρω ότι έχω ελάχιστες ελπίδες να αλλάξω τα πράγματα , παρακαλαω κάθε βραδυ τον Θεό να με βοηθήσει , δεν ξέρω τι αλλο να κάνω , αν μπορέσω και βρω τον τροπο να φύγω μακρια τους θα το κάνω , ακόμη δεν μπορω δεν έχω την δύναμη να το κάνω .

----------


## axl100

ΔΕν ειναι αναγκη να τους μισεις, αυτοι κοιτανε την παρτη τους ομως, πρεπει και εσυ να κοιταξεις τον εαυτο σου

----------


## Lampros

Το μόνο που νιώθω τώρα ειναι μίσος και δούλους τους να ήμουν θα μου φέρονταν καλύτερα .
Ειμαι ένα λάθος δεν έπρεπε να υπάρχω , δεν έχω ποτε στην ζωη μου νιώσει χαρα δεν έχω γελάσει πραγματικα δεν έχω δει τίποτα μόνο μαύρες μέρες και νύχτες που προσευχομουνα να μην ξημερώσει αλλο.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Τόσα χρόνια χωρίς να ξέρω και να έχω τον τροπο ή την βοήθεια προσπαθούσα να κάνω τα πάντα σωστα , ξέρω ότι τα έχω κανει , αλλα ποτε τους δεν στάθηκαν στο πλευρό μου πάντα ήταν στο απέναντι στρατόπεδο και περίμεναν την στιγμη της ήττας μου .
> Ξέρω ότι έχω ελάχιστες ελπίδες να αλλάξω τα πράγματα , παρακαλαω κάθε βραδυ *τον Θεό να με βοηθήσει* , δεν ξέρω τι αλλο να κάνω , αν μπορέσω και βρω τον τροπο να φύγω μακρια τους θα το κάνω , ακόμη δεν μπορω δεν έχω την δύναμη να το κάνω .


..ναι σωστά, μόνο που *"συν Αθηνά και χείρα κίνει".*Χρειάζεται να κάνεις την υπέρβαση! Στην παρούσα φάση αφήνεις τον φόβο
να ελέγχει την ζωή σου και ν' αποφασίζει εκείνος για σένα. Είναι λογικό να σε κρατά δεμένο και να σε καθιστά ανήμπορο?
Τί είναι αυτό που τόσο φοβάσαι? Πάντως, ότι και νάναι δεν είναι ρεαλιστικό.
Είναι στα πλαίσια της σκέψης σου που δυσλειτουργεί. Πόσο καιρό έκανες ψυχοθεραπεία?  :Confused:

----------


## Lampros

Πως να έχω αισιοδοξία για την ζωη όταν συνέχεια είχα το κλάμα τους την στενοχώρια τους την αδιαφορία τους , η μητέρα μου απο το σπίτι στο νεκροταφεία και εγω εκει κοντα , να την παρακαλαω να φύγουμε να της λέω ότι εγω δεν αντέχω έχω μπροστα μου ολόκληρη ζωη αλλα αυτη να αδιαφορεί , να βγαίνω έξω και να γυρίζω απο το τηλέφωνο της έλα έγινε το ένα έλα πήρε ο άλλος , όταν καθυστερούσε τα βραδια έφερνε τηλέφωνο να δει που ειμαι , ο δελφος όμως έκανε την ζωη του .
Έλεος, κοιμήθηκα στην ζωη μου στα 40 χρόνια μου σε αλλο σπίτι και άμεσος έγινα γι αυτους εχθρός , δεν ενδιαφερόμεμαι ειπαν για τίποτα , πρώτη φορα πήγα διακοπές το καλοκαίρι πέντε μέρες και όταν γύρισα έγινε ο χαμός , μου πέταξε τα δώρα που τους πήρα απο το παράθυρο.
Κάθε τι που κάνω για μένα το πληρώνω ακριβά .
Αν φύγω θα πεθάνει και μετα ο αδελφός που λείπει πάντα θα ρίξει όλο το βάρος και τις ευθύνες σε εμένα , όπως κάναν πάντα .
Έλεος πια δεν μπορω αλλο .

----------


## μαρκελα

> ...Κάθε τι που κάνω για μένα το πληρώνω ακριβά .
> Αν φύγω θα πεθάνει και μετα ο αδελφός που λείπει πάντα θα ρίξει όλο το βάρος και τις ευθύνες σε εμένα , όπως κάναν πάντα .
> Έλεος πια δεν μπορω αλλο .


Δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα! Το θέμα είναι-χτύπα ξύλο-μην πεθάνεις εσύ πρώτος!!!! Τόχεις σκεφτεί, μ' αυτά που ζεις?
σόρρυ, αλλά σ' έχουν καταντήσει ένα τίποτα με μπόλικο καθόλου! Πώς τ' ανέχεσαι αυτό?

----------


## Lampros

> ..ναι σωστά, μόνο που *"συν Αθηνά και χείρα κίνει".*Χρειάζεται να κάνεις την υπέρβαση! Στην παρούσα φάση αφήνεις τον φόβο
> να ελέγχει την ζωή σου και ν' αποφασίζει εκείνος για σένα. Είναι λογικό να σε κρατά δεμένο και να σε καθιστά ανήμπορο?
> Τί είναι αυτό που τόσο φοβάσαι? Πάντως, ότι και νάναι δεν είναι ρεαλιστικό.
> Είναι στα πλαίσια της σκέψης σου που δυσλειτουργεί. Πόσο καιρό έκανες ψυχοθεραπεία?


Δεν ξέρω τι φοβαμαι απο αυτους , δεν ειναι λογικο , πριν απο χρόνια μικρότερος εβλεπα ειδικό δυο χρόνια , είχα εφιάλτες , εβλεπα τον πατερα μου να με φωνάζει συνέχεια για ότι έκανα.
Το ξεπέρασα τοτε , αλλα τώρα που πήγα να κουνηθω να κάνω κάτι για εμένα όλα γύρισαν και μάλιστα πολυ πολυ έντονα και απειλητικά .
Ζω συνέχεια με τον φόβο , δεν τους μπορω αλλο , δεν αντέχω να με χτυπάνε στην καρδια .

----------


## Lampros

> Δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα! Το θέμα είναι-χτύπα ξύλο-μην πεθάνεις εσύ πρώτος!!!! Τόχεις σκεφτεί, μ' αυτά που ζεις?
> σόρρυ, αλλά σ' έχουν καταντήσει ένα τίποτα με μπόλικο καθόλου! Πώς τ' ανέχεσαι αυτό?


Καλύτερα να πεθάνω εγω πρώτος , τι καλο έχω δει όσο ζω , πήρε τηλέφωνο η φίλη μου σπίτι να δει γιατι δεν απαντώ στο κινητο και της είπε η μητέρα μου ότι μόνο εμένα έχει κανένα αλλο και τι να κάνει αν με χάσει , μετα απο μια ώρα όταν πήγα σπίτι έγινε ο χαμός .

Τίποτε δεν ειναι λογικο , εγω δεν ειμαι 40 χρονων , ειμαι 10 και με κάνουν ότι θέλουν , δεν με άφησαν να μεγάλωσω , δεν τους πηραξε ποτε αν κλαίω γιατι κλαίω συνέχεια κλαίω και τώρα που βλέπω ότι δεν ειμαι άνθρωπος αλλα ένα λάθος

----------


## μαρκελα

> ...Τίποτε δεν ειναι λογικο , εγω δεν ειμαι 40 χρονων , ειμαι 10 και με κάνουν ότι θέλουν , δεν με άφησαν να μεγάλωσω , δεν τους πηραξε ποτε αν κλαίω γιατι κλαίω συνέχεια κλαίω και τώρα που βλέπω ότι δεν ειμαι άνθρωπος αλλα ένα λάθος


Αποκλείεται να κλαις!!!! Άσε που απ' την μια δεν αξίζει, αλλά ρε Λάμπρο έτσι όπως τα περιγράφεις σόρρυ αλλά λολολολ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lampros

Και όμως ειναι όπως στα περιγράφω τοσο τρέλα και τοσο ακραία , όσο και αν φαίνεται απίστευτο .
Να εισαι συγουρη ότι κλαίω .
Για αυτο λέω ότι ειμαι απλα ένα λάθος , όλα που συμβαίνουν με έμενα ειναι ακραία και λολολολ!!!!!

----------


## Lampros

Αν νομίζεται ότι αυτα που περιγράφω ειναι της φαντασία μου ή υπέρβαλω τοτε να μην συνεχίσω αλλο .

----------


## μαρκελα

> Και όμως ειναι όπως στα περιγράφω τοσο τρέλα και τοσο ακραία , όσο και αν φαίνεται απίστευτο .
> Να εισαι συγουρη ότι κλαίω .
> Για αυτο λέω ότι ειμαι απλα ένα λάθος , όλα που συμβαίνουν με έμενα ειναι ακραία και λολολολ!!!!!


Μην υποτιμάς τα λάθη!!!!!!!! Ξέρεις τί είναι ξαφνικά ένα ΛΑΘΟΣ να διεκδικήσει από δω και στο εξής την ζωή??????????
Την δύναμη να το κάνεις την έχεις! Εσύ επιλέγεις οπισθοδρόμηση για δήθεν ασφάλεια!!!!!
Δεν είπε κανείς ότι είναι της φαντασίας σου. Οι φόβοι σου μάλλον είναι φανταστικοί!  :Confused:

----------


## Christina82

> Δεν ξέρω τι φοβαμαι απο αυτους , δεν ειναι λογικο , πριν απο χρόνια μικρότερος εβλεπα ειδικό δυο χρόνια , είχα εφιάλτες , εβλεπα τον πατερα μου να με φωνάζει συνέχεια για ότι έκανα.
> Το ξεπέρασα τοτε , αλλα τώρα που πήγα να κουνηθω να κάνω κάτι για εμένα όλα γύρισαν και μάλιστα πολυ πολυ έντονα και απειλητικά .
> Ζω συνέχεια με τον φόβο , δεν τους μπορω αλλο , δεν αντέχω να με χτυπάνε στην καρδια .


Βλέπω εδώ έναν "παραλογισμο" χωρίς να παρεξηγηθώ αλλά δεν είχα άλλη κατάλληλη λέξη. Την μια λες οτί σε έχει κουράσει και δεν μπορείς άλλο αυτή την κατάσταση και την άλλη οτί δεν μπορείς να φύγεις. Μήπως τελικά εσύ εμποδίζεις τον εαυτό σου να ζήσει? Σε έχουν κατηγορίσει τόσο που σε έχουν κάνει να έχεις ενοχές για πολλά που δεν φταις και τελικά κάθεσαι και τα υπομένεις περιμένοντας κάποια μέρα να σε αποδεχτεί κάποιος για να λυτρωθείς? Συγχώρεσέ με αν πέφτω έξω. Αλλά πρέπει να βρείς τι σε κρατάει ακόμα εκεί..

----------


## Lampros

Το ξέρω ότι οι φόβοι μου ειναι φανταστικοι αλλα δεν μπορω να τους κάνω καλα . Κάθε μου κίνηση μου βγαίνει σε κακο , ότι κάνω το πληρώνω ακριβά και δεν αντέχω αλλο .

----------


## Christina82

Εγώ πιστεύω οτί τίποτα δεν είναι ακραίο σε όλο αυτό που νίωθεις και περνάς, γιατί τα νιώθεις και δυστυχείς! Απλά πολλά πράγματα είναι μέσα στο μυαλό μας όπως το να εμποδίζουμε εσκεμμενα τον εαυτό μας να προχωρήσει για οποιονδήποτε λόγο... Πρέπει να βρεις τον τρόπο να το ξεπεράσεις. Νιώθεις ενοχικά. Μην το κάνεις! Όπως σου είπα προσπάθησε να βγεις από το συναίσθημα και σκέψου λογικά και δράσε έστι!

----------


## μαρκελα

> Το ξέρω ότι οι φόβοι μου ειναι φανταστικοι αλλα δεν μπορω να τους κάνω καλα . Κάθε μου κίνηση μου βγαίνει σε κακο , ότι κάνω το πληρώνω ακριβά και δεν αντέχω αλλο .


Άλλαξε τότε το σενάριο στην παράσταση αυτή! Το έργο πρέπει πλέον να το παίξεις εσύ από δω και πέρα.
Αν θες να είσαι μια ζωή κομπάρσος, η επιλογή είναι δική σου. Όλα στην ζωή είναι θέμα επιλογών!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lampros

> Βλέπω εδώ έναν "παραλογισμο" χωρίς να παρεξηγηθώ αλλά δεν είχα άλλη κατάλληλη λέξη. Την μια λες οτί σε έχει κουράσει και δεν μπορείς άλλο αυτή την κατάσταση και την άλλη οτί δεν μπορείς να φύγεις. Μήπως τελικά εσύ εμποδίζεις τον εαυτό σου να ζήσει? Σε έχουν κατηγορίσει τόσο που σε έχουν κάνει να έχεις ενοχές για πολλά που δεν φταις και τελικά κάθεσαι και τα υπομένεις περιμένοντας κάποια μέρα να σε αποδεχτεί κάποιος για να λυτρωθείς? Συγχώρεσέ με αν πέφτω έξω. Αλλά πρέπει να βρείς τι σε κρατάει ακόμα εκεί..


Όχι σωστα το βλέπεις , με κρατάνε οι ενοχές οι απειλές τους και ότι αυτη την στιγμη δεν μπορω να φύγω γιατι δεν έχω που να πάω δεν μπορω να τα βγάλω πέρα αυτη την στιγμη . Προσπαθώ να διωρθωσω κάποια πράγματα για να μπορω να φύγω και να μην έχω ανάγκη τίποτε.

----------


## Christina82

> Το ξέρω ότι οι φόβοι μου ειναι φανταστικοι αλλα δεν μπορω να τους κάνω καλα . Κάθε μου κίνηση μου βγαίνει σε κακο , ότι κάνω το πληρώνω ακριβά και δεν αντέχω αλλο .


Μισό λεπτό λίγο δλδ επιτρέπεις να σε ελεγχουν? Κάνεις κάτι που θεωρείς καλό για σένα και επιτρέπεις να επεμβαίνουν έστω και με σχόλια ή με την κρίση τους? Και τα βάζεις μέσα σου? Κάνεις πολύ κακό στον εαυτό σου βρε Λάμπρο γιατί αυτοτιμωρείσαι? Μην ακους κανέναν και ότι κάνεις και σε ευχαριστει φυλαξέ το σαν κάτι πολύτιμο μέσα σου και μην επιτρέπεις να στο στερουν και να στο ακυρώνουν... Εσυ κάνεις κακό στον εαυτό σου κανένας άλλος. Συγνώμη για τα σκληρά μου λόγια αλλά είναι η αλήθεια.... Καιρός είναι να κάνεις και κάτι καλό για σένα δεν νομιζεις?

----------


## Christina82

> Όχι σωστα το βλέπεις , με κρατάνε οι ενοχές οι απειλές τους και ότι αυτη την στιγμη δεν μπορω να φύγω γιατι δεν έχω που να πάω δεν μπορω να τα βγάλω πέρα αυτη την στιγμη .* Προσπαθώ να διωρθωσω κάποια πράγματα για να μπορω να φύγω και να μην έχω ανάγκη τίποτε*.


Να τι κάνεις πάλι. Βάζεις εμπόδιο και το αναβάλλεις για να μην φύγεις έστω υποσυνείδητα. Θες να διορθώσεις κάποια πράγματα για να μην έχεις ανάγκη. Μα, περισσότερη ανάγκη έχεις το να φύγεις και να ζήσεις σε έναν ηρέμο και όμορφο περιβάλλον παρά να διορθώσεις κάποια άλλα πράγματα. Εφόσον δουλέυεις τότε ποιο το πρόβλημα?

----------


## Lampros

> Να τι κάνεις πάλι. Βάζεις εμπόδιο και το αναβάλλεις για να μην φύγεις έστω υποσυνείδητα. Θες να διορθώσεις κάποια πράγματα για να μην έχεις ανάγκη. Μα, περισσότερη ανάγκη έχεις το να φύγεις και να ζήσεις σε έναν ηρέμο και όμορφο περιβάλλον παρά να διορθώσεις κάποια πράγματα. Εφόσον δουλέυεις τότε ποιο το πρόβλημα?


Ελπίζω να καταλάβεις γιατι δεν μπορω .... .

----------


## axl100

Κανε την επανασταση σου Λαμπρο, μην ακους καθολου οταν σου την λενε...

----------


## Lampros

Αυτο θα προσπαθήσω , για να φύγω δεν αρκει μόνο η θέληση , πρέπει να άντεξεις και οικονομικά .

----------


## axl100

Δεν θα πας πουθενα, αλλα πρεπει να επιβιωσεις και να δειξεις πως εισαι και συ αντρας...

----------


## Christina82

> Ελπίζω να καταλάβεις γιατι δεν μπορω .... .


Ναι καταλαβαίνω! Απλά εφόσον δεν μπορεις θα έλεγα το ίδιο με τον αχλ

----------


## Lampros

> Ναι καταλαβαίνω! Απλά εφόσον δεν μπορεις θα έλεγα το ίδιο με τον αχλ


Δεν μπορω να σου στείλω π,μ, ειναι γεμάτο το mail box

----------


## Lampros

> Ναι καταλαβαίνω! Απλά εφόσον δεν μπορεις θα έλεγα το ίδιο με τον αχλ


Αυτο κάνω , όσο άντεξω , κάθε μέρα και κάτι καινούργιο , εχθές όλη νύχτα κλάματα και φωνές , πως να κανεις ότι δεν ακούς , είχα τα ακουστικά και άκουγα μουσική , αλλα και μόνο η ιδέα ότι δίπλα συμβαίνει αυτο δεν μπορείς να ήρεμησεις .

----------


## Christina82

> Δεν μπορω να σου στείλω π,μ, ειναι γεμάτο το mail box


Τώρα μπορείς να στείλεις  :Smile:

----------


## Lampros

Οκ έστειλα .

----------


## Lampros

Όλο το βραδυ που πέρασε άκουγα τις φωνές το κλάμα την απελπισία της μητέρας μου , τι και αν είχα ακουστικά και άκουγα μουσική , κάθε φορα που λιγο ερχόταν στα αφτια μου ο ήχος απο τις φωνές τις ετρεμα , γιατι ετρεμα δεν ξέρω , ίσως γιατι εγω ειμαι ο υπεύθυνος ?
Όταν δεν ειμαι σπίτι και επιστρέφω πάντα έχω τον φόβο να μην δώ κάτι που δεν μπορω να διαχειριστώ , δυο φορές στο παρελθόν την έχω βρει στο πάτωμα αναισθητη .
Όπως μου είπε χαρακτηριστικά ο ιερέας της ενορίας μου ´ εχεις ακόμη γολγοθά να ανέβεις ´ .
Όλα εγω πρέπει να τα περάσω ? και για πιο λόγο , και πιος ξέρει τι ακόμη έχω να δώ .
Ελπίζω και προσπαθώ , ελπίζω απλα να άντεξω απο κάθε τι που έρχεται απειλητικά προς το μέρος μου .

----------


## Lampros

Σωστα δεν νομίζω ότι υπαρχει λόγος για να ψάχνω λόγους και αιτίες , όταν δεν ειμαι στο σπίτι ειμαι καλύτερα , ξεφεύγω , λιγο χαμογέλαω .
Το προβλημα ειναι όταν βρίσκομαι στο χώρο του σπιτιού , όλα αυτα με αλλάζουν , μέχρι και οι παλμοι της καρδια μου ανεβαίνουν .
Έχει πολλα όμορφα η ζωη , αυτα πρέπει να βλέπω και τίποτε αλλο . 
Ευχαριστω .

----------


## Christina82

> Όλο το βραδυ που πέρασε άκουγα τις φωνές το κλάμα την απελπισία της μητέρας μου , τι και αν είχα ακουστικά και άκουγα μουσική , κάθε φορα που λιγο ερχόταν στα αφτια μου ο ήχος απο τις φωνές τις ετρεμα , γιατι ετρεμα δεν ξέρω , ίσως γιατι εγω ειμαι ο υπεύθυνος ?
> Όταν δεν ειμαι σπίτι και επιστρέφω πάντα έχω τον φόβο να μην δώ κάτι που δεν μπορω να διαχειριστώ , δυο φορές στο παρελθόν την έχω βρει στο πάτωμα αναισθητη .
> Όπως μου είπε χαρακτηριστικά ο ιερέας της ενορίας μου ´ εχεις ακόμη γολγοθά να ανέβεις ´ .
> Όλα εγω πρέπει να τα περάσω ? και για πιο λόγο , και πιος ξέρει τι ακόμη έχω να δώ .
> Ελπίζω και προσπαθώ , ελπίζω απλα να άντεξω απο κάθε τι που έρχεται απειλητικά προς το μέρος μου .


Το γεγονός οτί τρέμεις πιστεύω οτί είναι από το σοκ που έχεις υποστει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Και εγώ το παθαίνω όταν συμβαινει κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Έχεις σοκαριστεί τόσο που το μυαλό σου ερμηνεύει μια κατασταση ίδια ή παρόμοια με το ίδιο συναίσθημα. Σε μπλοκάρει και δεν μπορείς να λειτουργησεις. Αυτό το σοκ μπορεις να το δουλέψεις ίσως με ψυχολόγο ίσως και μόνος σου δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Lampros

Μαλλον ειναι κάτι που δεν μπορει να εξαλειφθεί εντελώς , απλα να περιοριστεί ίσως , λιγο αργά για να διορθωθούν προβλήματα που ειναι χρόνια τώρα μέσα μου , ειναι πλέον κομμάτι του εαυτού μου , δυστυχώς έχει προχωρήσει και στις σχέσεις μου με άλλους ανθρώπους , όποιον σεβομαι αν μου αρχίσει τις φωνές συμπεριφέρομαι περίπου έτσι .

----------


## μαρκελα

> Μαλλον ειναι κάτι που δεν μπορει να εξαλειφθεί εντελώς , απλα να περιοριστεί ίσως , λιγο αργά για να διορθωθούν προβλήματα που ειναι χρόνια τώρα μέσα μου , ειναι πλέον κομμάτι του εαυτού μου , δυστυχώς έχει προχωρήσει και στις σχέσεις μου με άλλους ανθρώπους , όποιον σεβομαι αν μου αρχίσει τις φωνές συμπεριφέρομαι περίπου έτσι .



Λάμπρο αρκετά μπορούν ν' αλλάξουν αν τροποποιηθεί η σκέψη, αλλά κι η αντίληψη που έχουμε, όμως γι' αυτό χρειάζεται προσωπική προσπάθεια ή βοήθεια από ειδικό για πιό γρήγορο αποτέλεσμα. Γιατί να σου αρχίσει κάποιος τις φωνές δεν καταλαβαίνω?  :Smile:

----------


## Christina82

Γιατί δεν πηγαίνεις σε έναν ψυχολόγο? Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά...

----------


## melina_

Λάμπρο κάνεις το ίδιο λάθος και το επαναλαμβανεις συνεχως....προσπαθεις να κανεις εσυ τον ψυχοθεραπευτη σου. Ακους τον εαυτο σου και καταγραφεις τις συμπεριφορες σου, βγαζεις τη διαγνωση και αφηνεσαι στην τυχη. αυτο ειναι ενας φαυλος κυκλος, σαν να κυνηγας την ουρα σου. παρε τις ενοχές σου, πάρε όλο αυτο το φορτιο που κουβαλας και ακουμπησε το σε εναν ειδικο, στο λεμε ολοι και προφανως εχουμε εμπειρια στο θεμα αυτο, καντο.....μη βαζεις τα ακουστικα να ακους μουσικη για να ξεφευγεις απτην πραγματικοτητα σου. πηγαινε να βοηθηθεις να τη διορθωσεις. ειναι πιο ευκολο απ' όσο νομιζεις. ενα τηλεφωνο αποσταση.  :Smile:

----------


## Lampros

> Λάμπρο αρκετά μπορούν ν' αλλάξουν αν τροποποιηθεί η σκέψη, αλλά κι η αντίληψη που έχουμε, όμως γι' αυτό χρειάζεται προσωπική προσπάθεια ή βοήθεια από ειδικό για πιό γρήγορο αποτέλεσμα. Γιατί να σου αρχίσει κάποιος τις φωνές δεν καταλαβαίνω?


Σαν χαρακτήρας ειμαι συνεσταλμενος αρκετά , οποίος με δει απλα τοσο η σωματική μου δίπλαση αλλα και η εμφάνιση μου δείχνουν το ακριβώς αντίθετο μαλλον ειμαι μέσα σε λάθος σώμα δεν ξέρω τι αλλο να πω . 
Υπάρχαν και υπάρχουν πολλοί που όταν είχα χάσει τον πατερα μου για να μου επιβληθούν ακολουθούσαν την τακτική αυτη , του εκφοβισμού με τις φωνές απειλές ,αναφέρομαι σε συγγενείς γνωστούς κτλ. 
Αυτο έχει μείνει μέσα μου όπως και πολλα αλλα , ίσως δεν έχω μεγαλώσει ακόμη δεν ξέρω τι να πω .
Μαρκέλα κυνηγημένος ειμαι και μάλιστα πολυ έντονα .

----------


## Lampros

> Λάμπρο κάνεις το ίδιο λάθος και το επαναλαμβανεις συνεχως....προσπαθεις να κανεις εσυ τον ψυχοθεραπευτη σου. Ακους τον εαυτο σου και καταγραφεις τις συμπεριφορες σου, βγαζεις τη διαγνωση και αφηνεσαι στην τυχη. αυτο ειναι ενας φαυλος κυκλος, σαν να κυνηγας την ουρα σου. παρε τις ενοχές σου, πάρε όλο αυτο το φορτιο που κουβαλας και ακουμπησε το σε εναν ειδικο, στο λεμε ολοι και προφανως εχουμε εμπειρια στο θεμα αυτο, καντο.....μη βαζεις τα ακουστικα να ακους μουσικη για να ξεφευγεις απτην πραγματικοτητα σου. πηγαινε να βοηθηθεις να τη διορθωσεις. ειναι πιο ευκολο απ' όσο νομιζεις. ενα τηλεφωνο αποσταση.


Ναι εχεις δίκιο ότι εγω προσπαθώ να κάνω τον ψυχοθαραπευτη , αυτο το κάνω γιατι έτσι έχω εκπαιδευτεί ..... 

Να σας πω την πικρή μου αλήθεια ? 
Πήγα , αυτα που μου είπε ήταν σαν να έχω απέναντι μου άλλον ένα εχθρό γιατι .

Εγω μου λέει ζηλεύω τον αδελφο μου... 
Αν τον ζήλευα θα του έκανα κακο και δεν θα γινομουν θυσία γι αυτόν .
Εγω μου είπε ότι τα έχω βάλει με όλον τον κόσμο .....
Όταν προσπαθώ να αμυνθω και να επιβίωσω ναι θα πολεμισω όποιον πήραξει εμένα και την οικογένεια μου.
Μου είπε να προχωρήσω στη ζωη μου , να βρω μια γυναίκα και να την αγάπησω να αγάπηθω ....
Πως να το κάνω αυτο όταν δεν μπορω να πλησιάσω καμία , να της πω απλα καλησπέρα , γιατι δεν έχω τα κότσια αν μου πει κάτι θα φύγω τρέχοντας και τρέμοντας .
Πολλα μου είπε , τόσα που ένιωσα όντως ότι δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθώ ότι ειμαι κακός , ότι εγω τόσα χρόνια καταλάβαινα αλλα πράγματα .
Δεν ξέρω μπορει να ειναι και έτσι όπως τα είπε.
Μετα απο αυτο δεν ξανα πήγα .

----------


## Christina82

> Ναι εχεις δίκιο ότι εγω προσπαθώ να κάνω τον ψυχοθαραπευτη , αυτο το κάνω γιατι έτσι έχω εκπαιδευτεί ..... 
> 
> Να σας πω την πικρή μου αλήθεια ? 
> Πήγα , αυτα που μου είπε ήταν σαν να έχω απέναντι μου άλλον ένα εχθρό γιατι .
> 
> Εγω μου λέει ζηλεύω τον αδελφο μου... 
> Αν τον ζήλευα θα του έκανα κακο και δεν θα γινομουν θυσία γι αυτόν .
> Εγω μου είπε ότι τα έχω βάλει με όλον τον κόσμο .....
> Όταν προσπαθώ να αμυνθω και να επιβίωσω ναι θα πολεμισω όποιον πήραξει εμένα και την οικογένεια μου.
> ...


Χμμμμ, πολύ περίεργα σου τα είπε. Πόσο καιρό πήγαινες?

----------


## Lampros

> Γιατί δεν πηγαίνεις σε έναν ψυχολόγο? Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά...


Πήγα μετα που έχασα τον πατερα μου , εκει απλα το προβλημα σταμάτησε , τώρα που πήγα ξανα δεν θελω να ξαναπαω ...

----------


## Lampros

> Χμμμμ, πολύ περίεργα σου τα είπε. Πόσο καιρό πήγαινες?


Χριστίνα περίπου πέντε έξι φορές , αλλα μου είπε μετα απο 6 με 10 μήνες θα με φτιάξει .... 
Γυναίκα ήταν και δεν θελω να την ξανα δώ ούτε να την ακούσω .

----------


## μαρκελα

> Πήγα όταν μετα που έχασα τον πατερα μου , εκει απλα το προβλημα σταμάτησε , τώρα που πήγα ξανα δεν θελω να ξαναπαω ...


Λάμπρο, ενδεχομένως να μην ήταν ο πλέον κατάλληλος ειδικός για σένα! Στάθηκες προφανώς άτυχος!
Αυτό τώρα δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι οι ειδικοί είναι ακατάλληλοι για σένα. Εξακολουθείς νάχεις ανάγκη από βοήθεια.
Και κυνηγημένος δεν είσαι από κανέναν την στιγμή, που δεν βάζεις όρια και δεν διεκδικείς όλοι θα φαίνεται
ότι είναι εναντίον σου, μόνο που εσύ είσαι αυτός που παραχωρεί ζωτικό χώρο στους άλλους για να τον καταπιέζουν.

----------


## Christina82

Λάμπρο συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την Μαρκέλα! Όλο της το μνμ διαβασε το προσεκτικα...

----------


## melina_

Λαμπρο.....δεν πηγες σε μηχανικο αυτοκινητων για να σε "φτιαξει" σε 6 μηνες....δοκιμασε εναν αλλο ειδικο. ανθρωποι ειναι και οι ψυχολογοι, δεν εχουν πιστοποιηση καταλληλότητας! η σχεση με το θεραπευτη χρειαζεται και "χημεια" με αυτον που του απευθυνεται. ειναι σχεση αλληλεπιδρασης (οπως με ολους τους γιατρους- ποσο μαλλον με τους θεραπευτες ψυχης τε και νευρων  :Smile: 
ψαξε στο ιντερνετ, ρωτα εδω για εναν επαγγελματια που ειναι αμεσος, προσιτος και θα βρεις τον καταλληλο.

----------


## Lampros

Την πρώτη φορα που πήγα σε ειδικό παιδι ακόμη ναι με βοήθησε , το προβλημα μου το έκανα όπλο , και έτσι μπόρεσα να μην το φοβαμαι ,
Τώρα που πήγα μόνο που δεν πήγα να αυτοκτόνησω ,
Ξέρω μόνος μου γιατι φοβαμαι , γιατι η αυστηρότητα του πατερα μου έχει μείνει μέσα μου , δεν τολμούσα να σήκωνω απο το κρεβατι μου να πάω στο μπάνιο για την ανάγκη μου γιατι αν με άκουγε μετα θα με τιμωρουσε .
Αυτο που δεν ξέρω ειναι γιατι στα 40 μου συμπεριφέρομαι σαν 10 χρονων παιδι , τι έγινε και σταμάτησα να μεγαλώσω δεν μπορω να καταλάβω τι στραβό έχω μέσα μου και δεν μπορω να ειμαι όπως ολοι οι άλλοι και στο τέλος γιατι όπως είπες απλα δεν μπορω να μην ακούω και αν ακούω να μην δίνω σημασία και να πρέπει να έχω τα ακουστικα με την μουσική απο τις 11 μέχρι το πρωι .

----------


## Lampros

> Λαμπρο.....δεν πηγες σε μηχανικο αυτοκινητων για να σε "φτιαξει" σε 6 μηνες....δοκιμασε εναν αλλο ειδικο. ανθρωποι ειναι και οι ψυχολογοι, δεν εχουν πιστοποιηση καταλληλότητας! η σχεση με το θεραπευτη χρειαζεται και "χημεια" με αυτον που του απευθυνεται. ειναι σχεση αλληλεπιδρασης (οπως με ολους τους γιατρους- ποσο μαλλον με τους θεραπευτες ψυχης τε και νευρων 
> ψαξε στο ιντερνετ, ρωτα εδω για εναν επαγγελματια που ειναι αμεσος, προσιτος και θα βρεις τον καταλληλο.


Μελινα , εδω που ειμαι υπάρχουν σχετικά κοντα , πως να βρω στα τυφλά , συνέχεια άτυχος ειμαι , ότι και να κάνω .
Εμένα αυτη που πήγα μου φάνηκε ότι απλα είχε ανάγκη τα χρήματα , με έδιωχνε με το πρόσχημα ότι έχει άλλον μετα απο μένα , αλλα εγω ποτε δεν είδα κανένα μετα να έρχεται .

----------


## Lampros

> Λάμπρο συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την Μαρκέλα! Όλο της το μνμ διαβασε το προσεκτικα...


Οκ το έκανα , κατάλαβα Χριστίνα

----------


## Christina82

> Δεν μένω στην Αθήνα Μελινα , εδω που ειμαι υπάρχουν σχετικά κοντα , πως να βρω στα τυφλά , συνέχεια άτυχος ειμαι , ότι και να κάνω .
> Εμένα αυτη που πήγα μου φάνηκε ότι απλα είχε ανάγκη τα χρήματα , με έδιωχνε με το πρόσχημα ότι έχει άλλον μετα απο μένα , αλλα εγω ποτε δεν είδα κανένα μετα να έρχεται .


Απλά έπεσες σε μια εκμεταλέυτρια προφανώς. Δοκίμασε και αλλού. Αν θέλει κανείς κάνει τα πάντα, αρκει να το θες!

----------


## Lampros

Πάντα κάπου πεφτω , σκονταφτω , αυτη ειναι η μοίρα μου .

----------


## Christina82

> Πάντα κάπου πεφτω , σκονταφτω , αυτη ειναι η μοίρα μου .


Άμα συνεχίσεις να το πιστεύεις, καηκες! Να πιστευεις οτι η μοιρα σου θα είναι καλή... Και εγώ κάποτε πιστευα οτι η μοιρα μου είναι άσχημη αλλά τώρα όλα άλλαξαν  :Smile:  Η μοίρα κάποιες φορές είναι στα χέρια μας!

----------


## Lampros

Ναι έτσι ειναι , περιμένω την στιγμη να την πιάσω στα χέρια μου και να την αλλάξω , αν μπορέσω .

----------


## melina_

λαμπρο η στιγμη δεν θα ερθει μονη της. απλα λες: "αυριο το κανω, τωρα το κανω"

----------


## Lampros

Προσπαθώ να ειμαι ρεαλιστής , να μην κάνω ξανα λάθη .

----------


## Lampros

Σήμερα πήγα σε ειδικο για να μπορέσω να αντιμετωπίσω κάποια απο τα προβλήματα μου .
Όρεξη για φαγητο δεν έχω , όταν βάζω μέσα μια μπουκιά δεν παει κάτω και ώρες ώρες μου έρχεται να βγάλω ότι έχω μέσα μου .
Μου είπε ότι κάποια , τα περισσότερα απο αυτα που νιώθω , ειναι τα alarm του οργανισμού , αυτο που διαπίστωσα μόνος μου αλλα δεν το είπα στο γιατρο ειναι ότι έχει μειωθεί κατα πολυ το οπτικό μου πεδίο , έκανε κάτι με τα δυο του χέρια και μόλις που κατάλαβα ότι έκανε και δεύτερη κίνηση με το αλλο χέρι . Αυτο μου έδωσε μαχαίρια στην καρδια , πιο παλια εβλεπα και πίσω μου , τώρα μόλις που αντιλαμβανόμαι κίνηση μπροστα μου .
Έγραψε μια συνταγή , να πάρω για λιγο καιρο .
Δεν ξέρω τι να πω .

----------


## axl100

Μπραβο Λαμπρο εκανες το πρωτο βημα για ενα νεο ξεκινημα  :Smile:

----------


## Lampros

Δεν ξέρω ειλικρινά τι έκανα , να προσπαθώ να ξεγελάσω τον εαυτο μου τον οργανισμό μου ? το περιβάλλον δεν θα αλλαξει , και το χαμόγελο η χαρα στο πρόσωπο μου θα ειναι αν έρθει απο τα φάρμακα .

----------


## kyknos25

ξερεις ολοι αντιμετωπιζουμε προβληματα αλλοι μικρα αλλοι μεγαλα.βρες καποια ασχολια ετσι θα ξεχαστεις κ θα γεμισεις το χρονο σου με κατι που σου αρεσει.εισαι νεος ακομα κ ειναι κριμα να ταλαιπωρησαι

----------


## Lampros

Το κάνω και ειμαι κάπως καλύτερα αλλα η επιστροφή στο ´ προβλημα ´ με γονατιζει πολυ .
Δεν μπορω να ηρεμήσω καθόλου .

----------


## Lampros

> ξερεις ολοι αντιμετωπιζουμε προβληματα αλλοι μικρα αλλοι μεγαλα.βρες καποια ασχολια ετσι θα ξεχαστεις κ θα γεμισεις το χρονο σου με κατι που σου αρεσει.εισαι νεος ακομα κ ειναι κριμα να ταλαιπωρησαι


Δεν θεωρώ ότι το προβλημα μου ειναι σοβαρό , εγω ειμαι τοσο αδύναμος που φαντάζει μεγάλο .
Δεν ξέρω τι μου αρέσει , τίποτα μαλλον .

----------


## kyknos25

> Δεν θεωρώ ότι το προβλημα μου ειναι σοβαρό , εγω ειμαι τοσο αδύναμος που φαντάζει μεγάλο .
> Δεν ξέρω τι μου αρέσει , τίποτα μαλλον .


 οκ κ εγω περναω φασεις 'το απολυτο κενο' ολα ανουσια κλπ αλλα τι να κανουμε ειμαστε ευαισθητουλητα χιχι

----------


## Lampros

Τους ευαίσθητους ανθρώπους πρέπει να τους , μας , προσέχουν και όχι να ´ πατάνε ´ πάνω μας , οπότε και όταν θέλουν .
Μοιάζει σαν έγκλημα....

----------


## kyknos25

> Τους ευαίσθητους ανθρώπους πρέπει να τους , μας , προσέχουν και όχι να ´ πατάνε ´ πάνω μας , οπότε και όταν θέλουν .
> Μοιάζει σαν έγκλημα....


πατανε οταν τους αφηνουμε :Wink:

----------


## Lampros

Προσπαθησα να βάλω όρια που ειμαι εγω και που πρέπει να ειναι οι άλλοι , άρχισα να κάνω πράγματα για μένα και άρχισαν να κάνουν επιθέση . Άντε να τους αντιμετωπισεις . Ο κάθε ένας την πάρτη του κοιτάζει ας ειναι και αδελφος , μάνα κτλ.

----------


## Christina82

Να ξέρεις οτί όσο θα βλέπουν οτι θα ανεξαρτητοποιήσε τόση επίθεση θα δέχεσε αλλά αξίζει τον κόπο γιατί θα γίνεις πολεμιστής του εαυτού σου!

----------


## Lampros

Ναι αλλα τα χτύπηματα τους ειναι κάτω απο την ζώνη , καλύτερα να φύγω , όχι να παραδώθω να λιποτακτησω , βαρέθηκα τις μάχες δεν βγάζουν πουθενα .

----------


## Christina82

Πάντως ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!! Έχεις κάνει το πρώτο βήμα αλλά μην τολμήσεις και σταματήσεις... την έβαψες από εμένα και ίσως από όλο το φόρουμ χεχεχε!  :Big Grin:  πλάκα κάνω!

----------


## Lampros

Μακάρι να είχα δίπλα μου ανθρώπους σαν και εσάς , συγουρα θα ήμουν πολυ καλύτερα , μην κανεις πλάκα , χρειάζεται και λίγη φοβέρα ....

----------


## Christina82

> Μακάρι να είχα δίπλα μου ανθρώπους σαν και εσάς , συγουρα θα ήμουν πολυ καλύτερα , μην κανεις πλάκα , χρειάζεται και λίγη φοβέρα ....


Ε, μα δεν χρειάζεται? Καλέ μην νομίζεις οτί έκανα και 100% πλάκα. Εν μέρη το εννοούσα  :Smile:

----------


## elirene

η αληθεια ειναι πως τα ατομα το φορουμ ειναι πονεμενα γιαυτο σου φαινονται συμπαθητικά..
και εγω την εχω πατήσει άσχημα από τους ανθρώπους χωρίς να χω χάσει κανένα αλλα έχοντας ενα πατέρα κέρβερο γοαυτο τον εχω σε απόσταση
όπως σε απόσταση πρέπει να χουμε όσους μας κάνουν την ζωή δύσκολη ή μας χαλάνε έστω και λίγο τη διάθεση..
τώρα καλό θα ήταν να προσπαθήσεις λίγο να βρεις υποψήφια σύντροφο κλαίγοντας τη μοίρα σπίτι δεν βοηθά, έστω να χεις μια παρέα κάτι να σου φτιαξει την διάθεση,
τώρα οι συνεχής απογοητεύσεις και όλο το κλίμα που υπάρχει του γνωστού οικου ανοχής ''ελλας'' δεν νιώθεις πολύ καλα όπως κανένας απο μας..
δείξε δύναμη και μην αφήνεις κανέναν να σε διαβάλλει

----------


## kyknos25

> Μακάρι να είχα δίπλα μου ανθρώπους σαν και εσάς , συγουρα θα ήμουν πολυ καλύτερα , μην κανεις πλάκα , χρειάζεται και λίγη φοβέρα ....


μη νομιζεις οτι ολοι εδω μεσα ειναι πονοψυχοι.πισω απ την οθονη δε μπορεις να φανταζετις τη παιζει μα δε μπορεις να φανταστεις

----------


## Lampros

> η αληθεια ειναι πως τα ατομα το φορουμ ειναι πονεμενα γιαυτο σου φαινονται συμπαθητικά..
> και εγω την εχω πατήσει άσχημα από τους ανθρώπους χωρίς να χω χάσει κανένα αλλα έχοντας ενα πατέρα κέρβερο γοαυτο τον εχω σε απόσταση
> όπως σε απόσταση πρέπει να χουμε όσους μας κάνουν την ζωή δύσκολη ή μας χαλάνε έστω και λίγο τη διάθεση..
> τώρα καλό θα ήταν να προσπαθήσεις λίγο να βρεις υποψήφια σύντροφο κλαίγοντας τη μοίρα σπίτι δεν βοηθά, έστω να χεις μια παρέα κάτι να σου φτιαξει την διάθεση,
> τώρα οι συνεχής απογοητεύσεις και όλο το κλίμα που υπάρχει του γνωστού οικου ανοχής ''ελλας'' δεν νιώθεις πολύ καλα όπως κανένας απο μας..
> δείξε δύναμη και μην αφήνεις κανέναν να σε διαβάλλει


Προσπαθώ να κάνω κάποια απο αυτα που πολυ σωστα αναφέρεις .
Ειναι δύσκολο να τα καταφέρω όμως άμεσα , η αγάπη ενός ανθρώπου - συντρόφου θα με βοηθούσε πραγματικα , ειναι όμως πως να πω πολλές φορές δύσκολο να κάνεις κάποια πράγματα .
Κάνω υπομονή και προσπαθώ , δεν μπορω κάτι περισσότερο .
Ευχαριστω .

----------


## Lampros

> μη νομιζεις οτι ολοι εδω μεσα ειναι πονοψυχοι.πισω απ την οθονη δε μπορεις να φανταζετις τη παιζει μα δε μπορεις να φανταστεις


Πίστεψε με μπορω να φανταστω , δυστυχώς έχω δει και βλέπω χειρότερα .

----------


## Makis15n

> Τους ευαίσθητους ανθρώπους πρέπει να τους , μας , προσέχουν και όχι να ´ πατάνε ´ πάνω μας , οπότε και όταν θέλουν .
> Μοιάζει σαν έγκλημα....


Αυτό θα έπρεπε να συμβαίνει, δυστυχώς όμως στην ελληνική κοινωνία συμβαίνει το ακριβώς αντίθετο, ψάχνουν να βρουν το εύκολο θύμα γιά να επιβεβαιώσουν το εγώ τους και τις όποιες ανασφάλειές τους, και το κάνουν αλοιφή γιά τους κάλους που λεγανε παληά.

----------


## Makis15n

> μη νομιζεις οτι ολοι εδω μεσα ειναι πονοψυχοι.πισω απ την οθονη δε μπορεις να φανταζετις τη παιζει μα δε μπορεις να φανταστεις


Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι απάνθρωποι και σκληρόκαρδοι είναι όσοι δεν έχουν πονέσει πραγματικά. 
Όποιος έχει πονέσει αληθινά δεν μπορεί να γίνει σκληρόκαρδος ακόμη κι αν το θέλει λόγω συνθηκών, κάπου μέσα του θα υπάρχει συμπόνια.
Απλά βγαίνει όταν νοιώσει ότι ο άλλος πονάει πραγματικά.

----------


## Lampros

> Ε, μα δεν χρειάζεται? Καλέ μην νομίζεις οτί έκανα και 100% πλάκα. Εν μέρη το εννοούσα


Δεν μπορω να σου στείλω π.μ Χριστίνα .

----------


## Christina82

> Δεν μπορω να σου στείλω π.μ Χριστίνα .


Τώρα μπορείς να μου στείλεις  :Smile:

----------


## Lampros

Οκ Χριστίνα

----------


## Lampros

Τελικά όλα καταλήγουν σε ένα πράγμα , μόνος μου οδηγήθηκα εδω , εγω ότι και να κάνω βγαίνει λάθος και εγω ειμαι υπεύθυνος για όλα .
Να γυρίσεις το χρόνο πίσω δεν γίνεται να αποδεχτεις τα λάθη γίνεται αλλα ο χαρακτήρας ειναι τέτοιος που πάλι τα ίδια θα κάνεις .
Οπότε μια λύση υπαρχει ίσως ειναι απελπισίας αλλα θα έχει αποτέλεσμα το όποιο αποτέλεσμα .
Θέμα χρόνου ειναι λοιπόν .

----------


## μαρκελα

> Τελικά όλα καταλήγουν σε ένα πράγμα , μόνος μου οδηγήθηκα εδω , εγω ότι και να κάνω βγαίνει λάθος και εγω ειμαι υπεύθυνος για όλα .
> Να γυρίσεις το χρόνο πίσω δεν γίνεται να αποδεχτεις τα λάθη γίνεται αλλα ο χαρακτήρας ειναι τέτοιος που πάλι τα ίδια θα κάνεις .
> Οπότε μια λύση υπαρχει ίσως ειναι απελπισίας αλλα θα έχει αποτέλεσμα το όποιο αποτέλεσμα .
> Θέμα χρόνου ειναι λοιπόν .



Λάμπρο μου, δεν ξέρω τι υποννοείς!. Πάντως, με κάθε βεβαιότητα ισχυρίζομαι ότι όλα βελτιώνονται, ίσως κι αλλάζουν και το πλέον σίγουρο είναι, ότι κι αν δεν αλλάξουν, εσύ δυναμώνεις τόσο, όσο για να μπορείς ν' αντέχεις και τα πλέον δύσκολα!  :Smile: 

Συνεχίζεις ψυχοθεραπεία? Αν ναι μην περιμένεις απ' την μια στιγμή, στην άλλη, θεαματικά αποτελέσματα! Χρειάζεται χρόνος, υπομονή και να ξέρεις, ότι όσο θα κοιτάς μέσα σου και μέχρι ο πόνος να καταλαγιάσει, εσύ θα νομίζεις ότι τίποτα δεν πρόκειται ν' αλλάξει. 
Όλοι περάσαμε απ' αυτό το στάδιο, όταν κι όσο κάναμε θεραπεία! Μην βιάζεσαι!

----------


## Lampros

Κουράστικα πολυ, σημερα ήρθε απλα η επιβαιβεωση για όλα μου τα λάθη , αλλα δεν μπορω να αλλάξω πάλι αυτο θα έκανα αυτός ειμαι .
Οργανικά έχω ένα προβλημα τώρα , όταν στενοχώριεμαι πολυ πάντα αυτο συμβαίνει , καλα να πάθω . Αφου δεν μπορω εγω να το κάνω ας γίνει μόνο του .

----------


## spiros33

Kαλημερα φιλε Λαμπρο, δεν θα σου πω οτι σε καταλαβαινω (ολοι πιστευω που παρακολουθουμε το φορουμ εδω εχουμε τους ''δικους μας λογους''), θα σου πω οτι α) τα λαθοι δεν αλλαζουν και δεν ειναι καν λαθοι γιατι την δεδομενη στιγμη που αποφασιζες επαιρνες σιγουρα την καλυτερη δυνατον αποφαση. (ασχετα εαν μετα εβγαινε λαθος),αλλα τα λαθοι μας ειναι ο καλυτερος οδηγος διορθοσης του χαραχτηρα μας....ειναι ο ακρογωνιαιος λιθος καθε ανθρωπου που επιθυμη την προσωπικη του βελτιοση και ευτυχια.
β) μιλας για ''μια ζωη'' με βασανα χωρις αγαπη κτλ.... σιγουρα ειναι πολυ σκληρο να αγαπας και να μην σε αγαπανε..... αλλα ειναι καλυτερα αυτο, απο το να σε αγαπανε και να μην ξερεις να αγαπας!!! εσυ εισαι το ''δοχειο'' εσυ δινεις προς το παρον και σιγουρα θα ερθει η στιγμη που θα παρεις κιολας...........
αυτα στα λεω εγω που πριν 5 μηνες ημουν στα προθυρα αυτοκτωνιας που ειμαι διπολικος που μπαινω-βγαινω στα ψυχιατρεια (απο της 8 του γεναρη ειμαι μεσα στο ψυχιατρειο) που παθαινω την μια υποτροπη πισω απο την αλλη,που εχασα την ζωη μου πισω απο το ''μαυρο πεπλο'' της μανιοκαταθληψης που εχασα τον πατερα μου απο την ιδια αρρωστια........ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΩ..............ΠΙΑΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΕΡΑΤΑ.........

----------


## John11

> , εχθές όλη νύχτα κλάματα και φωνές , πως να κανεις ότι δεν ακούς , είχα τα ακουστικά και άκουγα μουσική , αλλα και μόνο η ιδέα ότι δίπλα συμβαίνει αυτο δεν μπορείς να ήρεμησεις .


Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω Λάμπρο. Το έχεις αναφέρει αρεκετές φορές ότι η μητέρα σου το βράδυ κλαίει και φωνάζει. Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις πιο αναλυτικά για το τι κλαίει η μητέρα σου. Και για ποιό/ποιά πράγματα φωνάζει.

----------


## Lampros

> Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω Λάμπρο. Το έχεις αναφέρει αρεκετές φορές ότι η μητέρα σου το βράδυ κλαίει και φωνάζει. Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις πιο αναλυτικά για το τι κλαίει η μητέρα σου. Και για ποιό/ποιά πράγματα φωνάζει.


Κλαίει γιατι της λειπει ο άντρας της , έχει πεθάνει εδω και 22 χρόνια , φωνάζει γιατι δεν ειμαι εγω ο γιος που ήθελε , δεν έχω παντρευτεί , δεν προσέχω και δεν ασχολούμαι με το σπίτι , δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για τίποτα και πάνω απο ολα τους μισω .
Μπορει να έχει και δίκιο , εδω που ειμαι δεν ξέρω τι να πω και τι να σκεφτω .
Ειμαι κοντα της όλα αυτα τα χρόνια , έκανα ότι περνάγε απο το χέρι μου χωρίς την βοήθεια τους και όταν κοίταξα πρώτη φορα τον εαυτο μου όλα άλλαξαν , άρα εγω φταίω .

----------


## Lampros

Αυτα που συμβαίνουν δεν τα πιστεύω , δηλαδη δεν μπορω να τα δεχτώ .
Απο τις φωνές απο τις κατάρες και ότι αλλο μπορει να φανταστεί κανεις πήγαμε στα γλυκολογα , αν ειναι δυνατόν .
Και απο την άλλη μεριά απο το εισαι ο καλύτερος άνθρωπος που γνώρισα ποτε πήγαμε στο , με εσένα εμπλεξα ? εσυ μου έκανες το ένα το αλλο . Την δε προηγούμενη μέρα με ξανα ερωτεύτηκε .
Αυτα δεν μπορω να τα δεχτώ , η λογική δεν τα εξηγεί , την τρέλα τα προβλήματα του καθενός θα τα δεχτω και θα τα πληρώσω με στενοχώρια με κλάμα .Μηπως όλα τα ψήχοσυναισθηματικά μας προβλήματα ειναι γιατι έχουμε καλη καρδια και μας την πληγώνουν έτσι απο χόμπι .
Αν και ποτε μου δεν έχω σκεφτεί να χτύπησω άνθρωπο και συγκεκριμένα γυναίκα , σημερα αν ήταν κοντα μου θα έτρωγε χαστουκι .
Ξεπέρασε όλο τα όρια και μετα απλα τα ξέχασε όλα .
Τι να πω , αν δεν έχω τρελαθεί συγουρα θα τρελαθω .

----------


## Lampros

> Kαλημερα φιλε Λαμπρο, δεν θα σου πω οτι σε καταλαβαινω (ολοι πιστευω που παρακολουθουμε το φορουμ εδω εχουμε τους ''δικους μας λογους''), θα σου πω οτι α) τα λαθοι δεν αλλαζουν και δεν ειναι καν λαθοι γιατι την δεδομενη στιγμη που αποφασιζες επαιρνες σιγουρα την καλυτερη δυνατον αποφαση. (ασχετα εαν μετα εβγαινε λαθος),αλλα τα λαθοι μας ειναι ο καλυτερος οδηγος διορθοσης του χαραχτηρα μας....ειναι ο ακρογωνιαιος λιθος καθε ανθρωπου που επιθυμη την προσωπικη του βελτιοση και ευτυχια.
> β) μιλας για ''μια ζωη'' με βασανα χωρις αγαπη κτλ.... σιγουρα ειναι πολυ σκληρο να αγαπας και να μην σε αγαπανε..... αλλα ειναι καλυτερα αυτο, απο το να σε αγαπανε και να μην ξερεις να αγαπας!!! εσυ εισαι το ''δοχειο'' εσυ δινεις προς το παρον και σιγουρα θα ερθει η στιγμη που θα παρεις κιολας...........
> αυτα στα λεω εγω που πριν 5 μηνες ημουν στα προθυρα αυτοκτωνιας που ειμαι διπολικος που μπαινω-βγαινω στα ψυχιατρεια (απο της 8 του γεναρη ειμαι μεσα στο ψυχιατρειο) που παθαινω την μια υποτροπη πισω απο την αλλη,που εχασα την ζωη μου πισω απο το ''μαυρο πεπλο'' της μανιοκαταθληψης που εχασα τον πατερα μου απο την ιδια αρρωστια........ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΩ..............ΠΙΑΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΕΡΑΤΑ.........


Η ζωη για μένα έχει απλές βασικές αρχές πάνω στις οποίες μπορει να στηρίξεις την κάθε σου επιλογη και απόφαση . Θελω να πω ότι όταν βοηθάς έναν άνθρωπο άσχετα με το ποιος ειναι ή τι κάνει και όταν τον αγαπάς γαιτι το έχει ανάγκη δεν ειναι λάθος , δεν μπορει να ειναι , και ηθικά και βάση θρησκείας .
Όμως αυτη η κοινωνία που ξέρει μόνο να σχολιάζει να κατακρίνει λέει το αντίθετο .
Ειλικρινά σου λέω μια ζωη δεν έχω νιώσει αγάπη και αν εγω ξέρω να αγαπω γιατι να μην μάθουν και οι άλλοι.
Αυτο το δοχείο που βγαίνει η αγάπη λέγεται καρδια , και για να μπορει να αγαπάει και να πονάει , κάποια στιγμη δεν θα αντέξει , πόσο να δώσει , πρέπει να πάρει και αυτη , να ξεκουραστεί , αλλα όσοι παίρνουν και δεν δίνουν αγάπη δεν δίνουν γιατι δεν έχουν καρδια και απλα παίρνουν ότι μπορέσουν απλα για να βολευτούν .

Τα έπιασα τα κέρατα αλλα βλέπεις σπασανε με το πρώτο τράβηγμα τράνταγμα .

----------


## Body-Rocker

μητρική αγάπη...

----------


## Lampros

> μητρική αγάπη...


Μακάρι να υπήρχε έστω αυτού του είδους η αγάπη , δυστυχώς ούτε αυτη κατάλαβα ποτε .

----------


## Body-Rocker

τι τους έχεις κάνει;

----------


## Lampros

Τα πάντα τους έχω κάνει , έφτασα 40 χρονων και είχα τα πάντα κάτω απο την επίβλεψη μου , στα 40 έλειψα απο το σπίτι μου το βραδυ για πρώτη φορα , επρεπε και εγω κάποια στιγμη να κοιτάξω την προσωπική μου ζωη , πήγα πρώτη φορα διακοπές , κοίταξα αλλου , εκει που μου έδειχνε η καρδια μου .
Όταν ήμουν μικρός δεν ήμουν ο καλός μαθητής , ατιθασος, αλητακος .
Τώρα ξανα έγινα αλητακος .
Να τους ενόχλησε μια λευκή καρδια με κόκκινα τριαντάφυλλα που έφερα στο σπίτι μου , δώρο για τα γενέθλια μου . 
Ολα αυτα και πολλα ακόμη και καταδικαστικα ...... 
Αυτα .

----------


## Lampros

> τι τους έχεις κάνει;


Στην κοπέλα μου , έχω κάνει τα εξής απάνθρωπα .
Της έχω σώσει μια φορα την ζωη , πιθανόν και δεύτερη , της έδωσα τα πάντα ότι είχα και δεν είχα και μια σειρά απο αλλα που για να τα πω χρειάζεται χρονος , τις έδωσα τοσαπου ούτε η μητέρα της δεν θα της έδινε αν ήξερε κάποια πράγματα .... .
Και απο εκει έχουμε καταδίκη , απλα ειμαστε με αναστολή ....

----------


## Body-Rocker

τι θέλουν, εν τέλει από σένα;
τι έχει στοιχειώδη λογική από αυτά που θέλουν;

(η οικογένεια)

----------


## Lampros

Η μητέρα άνω των 72 ετών νομίζω θέλει να μην την ... απαταω .... , αυτο κατάλαβα μπορει να ειναι λάθος και επίσης να ειμαι και να δίνω λύσεις σε κάθε προβλημα απο το πιο απλό μέχρι το πιο δύσκολο .
Ο αδελφός , να ειμαι καλός , καλύτερος απο ότι ειμαι , γιατι έπιασα πάτο όπως είπε , γιατι εγω ευθύνομαι για την κατάσταση της .

----------


## Lampros

Βρε παιδια έχω έντονο πόνο στο στήθος , μηπως με λυπηθηκε ο Θεός να ησυχάσω .

----------


## Lampros

> τι θέλουν, εν τέλει από σένα;
> τι έχει στοιχειώδη λογική από αυτά που θέλουν;
> 
> (η οικογένεια)


Στοιχειώδη λογική δεν ξέρω τι έχει , αν ποτε υπαρχει λογική σε αυτα που θέλουν .

----------


## Body-Rocker

μητρική αγάπη...που έλεγα και πριν.
Δεν ξέρω τι δίκια έχει ο αδερφός σου, αλλά έχει μπει στη θέση του "συζύγου", για ικανό διάστημα;

----------


## Body-Rocker

ω, ρε Λάμπρε είμαι και εγώ λίγο blunt που λένε, χέστο.

----------


## Lampros

> μητρική αγάπη...που έλεγα και πριν.
> Δεν ξέρω τι δίκια έχει ο αδερφός σου, αλλά έχει μπει στη θέση του "συζύγου", για ικανό διάστημα;


Όχι ποτε δεν το έχει κάνει ειναι μακρια , απλα σχολιάζει και κατακρίνει .

----------


## Lampros

> ω, ρε Λάμπρε είμαι και εγώ λίγο blunt που λένε, χέστο.


Δηλαδη ? δεν κατάλαβα τι θες να πεις

----------


## Body-Rocker

εκ του μακρόθεν κριτική...πολύ βολικό.
θες να φύγεις;
(ανεξάρτητα από τους εκβιασμούς, τύπου θα πέσω από το μπαλκόνι, τη γέφυρα κ.λπ.)

----------


## Body-Rocker

(blunt-> όχι φρου-φρου)

----------


## Lampros

> εκ του μακρόθεν κριτική...πολύ βολικό.
> θες να φύγεις;
> (ανεξάρτητα από τους εκβιασμούς, τύπου θα πέσω από το μπαλκόνι, τη γέφυρα κ.λπ.)


Ναι εχεις δίκιο , θελω , ειναι δύσκολο δεν ειναι εφικτό , δεν μπορω να πω περισσότερα .
Κουραστικα πολυ , πόσο αλλο να άντεξω .

----------


## Lampros

> (blunt-> όχι φρου-φρου)


Οκ κατάλαβα ...

----------


## RainAndWind

Να τους πεις ξυδάκι που ενοχλήθηκαν για την κόκκινη καρδιά και πως ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ επειδή δεν τους άρεσε την επόμενη φορά έχεις ειδοποιήσει πέντε γκόμενες να στη στείλουνε σε πράσινο, μπλε, κίτρινο, λιλά και γκρι αρζάν.
Λάμπρο, δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις καταλάβει, αλλά η οικογένειά σου σε θυματοποιεί εξακολουθητικώς και σεσημασμένως. Οπότε άσε τα βραβεία του καλύτερου (νεκρού) παιδιού και κοίτα να ενδυναμώσεις τον αλητάκο να τους πάρει το σκαλπ (μεταφορικά το λέω εννοείται).
Δε χρωστάς καμιά ευτυχία και συμπαράσταση σε κανέναν που δεν επιθυμεί διακαώς τη δική σου ευτυχία και δε σου συμπαραστέκεται και όσο και να λυπάσαι αυτή είναι η οικογένειά σου και αποτελείται από καθάρματα.

----------


## Lampros

Έχω κάνει και εγω τα λάθη μου , πως να ξέφυγω όταν κάθε φωνη τους μου προκαλεί τρόμο ? με ελέγχουν , πρέπει απλα να φύγω να μην έχω επαφή , ειναι δύσκολο πρακτικά , αλλα προσπαθώ , ίσως μάταια .
Ευχαριστω

----------


## μαρκελα

> Έχω κάνει και εγω τα λάθη μου , πως να ξέφυγω όταν κάθε φωνη τους μου προκαλεί τρόμο ? με ελέγχουν , πρέπει απλα να φύγω να μην έχω επαφή , ειναι δύσκολο πρακτικά , αλλα προσπαθώ , ίσως μάταια .
> Ευχαριστω


Λάμπρο μου πίστεψέ με, αυτό που θα σε κάνει να τους αντιμετωπίσεις.., αφού πρακτικά δεν μπορείς μέχρι στιγμής ν' απομακρυνθείς,
απ' το τοξικό σου περιβάλλον,, είναι με την συνεργασία του κατάλληλου ειδικού να μάθεις εσύ να βάζεις όρια και να διεκδικείς!  :Smile:

----------


## RainAndWind

Λάμπρο, να δώσεις προσοχή στο πώς χαρακτήρισες τον εαυτό σου στο αρχικό σου ποστ. Ένα παιδί, αυτό έγραψες. Ένα παιδί όχι στο σώμα, αλλά στην ψυχή. Λοιπόν, ένα παιδί δεν μπορεί να αναγνωρίσει τα όρια ανάμεσα στη δική του ύπαρξη και του γονέα του, όταν αυτή/ος ο γονέας τα θολώνει για να εξυπηρετήσει δικές του ανάγκες, να αποσοβήσει δικά του άγχη και να επιλύσει δικές του ψυχολογικές συγκρούσεις. Έτσι το παιδί γίνεται ένα "πεδίο" ουσιαστικά θυματοποίησης στις γονικές επιθυμίες. Είσαι ένας κακοποιημένος άνθρωπος, που έχει εσωτερικεύσει μια τεράστια ποσότητα κριτικής λανθασμένης, και όσα πιστεύεις για τον εαυτό σου ως "λάθος" και "κακό" δεν αποδεικνύουν παρά μόνο το μέγεθος της ζημιάς στον εσωτερικό σου κόσμο. Κουβαλάς το στίγμα του να έχεις μεγαλώσει με μία μητέρα που σε έκανε αποδέκτη της οργής της για το θάνατο του συζύγου της και είναι πιθανότατο να σε χρησιμοποιεί ακόμη έτσι, ως σκουπιδότοπο οργής και επίσης ως αναπλήρωση του κενού από το χάσιμο του συντρόφου της.

Για όλα αυτά και τόσα άλλα, χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια, πρώτα να κατανοήσεις ότι κακοποιήθηκες συναισθηματικά από τον γονέα σου, για διάφορους λόγους, ίσως μάλιστα να είναι πιθανή η ύπαρξη κάποιας διαταραχής της μητέρας σου, αλλά και μετά, εξίσου σημαντικό, να αναζητήσεις τα χαμένα σου δικαιώματα στην αυτοδιάθεση και τον αυτοπροσδιορισμό.

----------


## kyknos25

οσο μπαινεις εδω μεσα αλλα τοσο θα τρελλαινεσαι.πιστεψε με.βγες κ ασχολησου με κατι εποικοδομητικο.

----------


## Lampros

> οσο μπαινεις εδω μεσα αλλα τοσο θα τρελλαινεσαι.πιστεψε με.βγες κ ασχολησου με κατι εποικοδομητικο.


Εχεις δίκιο αλλα καποιες στιγμές το μυαλο κολλάει ότι και να κάνω .

----------


## Lampros

> Λάμπρο, να δώσεις προσοχή στο πώς χαρακτήρισες τον εαυτό σου στο αρχικό σου ποστ. Ένα παιδί, αυτό έγραψες. Ένα παιδί όχι στο σώμα, αλλά στην ψυχή. Λοιπόν, ένα παιδί δεν μπορεί να αναγνωρίσει τα όρια ανάμεσα στη δική του ύπαρξη και του γονέα του, όταν αυτή/ος ο γονέας τα θολώνει για να εξυπηρετήσει δικές του ανάγκες, να αποσοβήσει δικά του άγχη και να επιλύσει δικές του ψυχολογικές συγκρούσεις. Έτσι το παιδί γίνεται ένα "πεδίο" ουσιαστικά θυματοποίησης στις γονικές επιθυμίες. Είσαι ένας κακοποιημένος άνθρωπος, που έχει εσωτερικεύσει μια τεράστια ποσότητα κριτικής λανθασμένης, και όσα πιστεύεις για τον εαυτό σου ως "λάθος" και "κακό" δεν αποδεικνύουν παρά μόνο το μέγεθος της ζημιάς στον εσωτερικό σου κόσμο. Κουβαλάς το στίγμα του να έχεις μεγαλώσει με μία μητέρα που σε έκανε αποδέκτη της οργής της για το θάνατο του συζύγου της και είναι πιθανότατο να σε χρησιμοποιεί ακόμη έτσι, ως σκουπιδότοπο οργής και επίσης ως αναπλήρωση του κενού από το χάσιμο του συντρόφου της.
> 
> Για όλα αυτά και τόσα άλλα, χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια, πρώτα να κατανοήσεις ότι κακοποιήθηκες συναισθηματικά από τον γονέα σου, για διάφορους λόγους, ίσως μάλιστα να είναι πιθανή η ύπαρξη κάποιας διαταραχής της μητέρας σου, αλλά και μετά, εξίσου σημαντικό, να αναζητήσεις τα χαμένα σου δικαιώματα στην αυτοδιάθεση και τον αυτοπροσδιορισμό.


Ειμαι μικρο παιδι στην ψυχη και στο σώμα , και δεν ξέρω γιατι ποτε δεν μεγάλωσα , δεν πρόλαβα ?έχω κάτι που εγω δεν γνωρίζω ?, κάποιος ή το περιβάλλον με έπηρεασε αρνητικά ? 
Όσοι ειναι κοντα μου και για κάποιο λόγο με φωνάζουν αντιδρώ σαν μικρο παιδι , ακόμη και η φίλη μου , κάποια στιγμη για άσχετο και όχι σοβαρο θέμα με φώναξε και έξω έσκυψα το κεφάλι και άρχισα να βάζω τα κλάματα . Τα εχασε και μου λέει , καλα πόσο μικρός εισαι βρε παιδι μου ? 
Η μητέρα μου ποτε μα ποτε δεν ήταν επιθετική ακόμη και με τον μεγαλύτερο της εχθρο , όλη της την κακια την έβγαλε σε εμένα , έχω ακούσει τα πάντα .
Όταν πέθανε οι πατέρας μου , με φέραν απο την Αθήνα που βρισκόμουν κάποιο γνωστοί μας .
Μπήκα στο σπίτι , αριστερα ήταν οι πατέρας μου και εγω γύρισα το κεφάλι δεξιά , σήκωσα και το,χέρι να μην βλέπω τίποτα και έτρεξα στο δωμάτιο μου . Εκει ήρθε η μητέρα μου , άρχισε να λέει επιθετικά ,,έλα τώρα να δεις τον πατερα σου , δεν απάντησα , ξανα λέει , έλα να τον δεις γιατι θα το μετανιώσεις , σταδιακά εγω κατερευσα είχα συνέχεια εμετους , στην έκκλησια το μόνο που θυμάμαι ειναι ότι με πήραν στα χέρια γιατι ο κάθε ένας που περνούσε για να συλλυπηθει με τρανταζε τοσο έντονα όπου πάλι είχα τάσεις για εμετους ζαλαδες και δεν ήξερα που βρισκόμουν .
Αυτα τοτε , τα οργανικά συμπτώματα με ακολουθούν σε κάθε στενοχώρια που αντιμετώπιζω , η μητέρα μου βρε παιδια έβγαλε μέχρι και φωτογραφίες στον νεκρο πατερα μου .
Απο εκει και μετα εγω πλέον δεν ήμουν οι ίδιος .
Δεν μεγάλωσα δεν αγαπήθηκα απο κανέναν , έτρεχα για όλα και στο τέλος ένιωσα σαν παρεμελημενο σκυλί που έψαχνε τον αφέντη του .
Κάποιος με είδε με πήρε στην αγκαλια του και με αγάπησε .
Δυστυχώς όμως τοτε άρχισαν οι δικοί μου να μου κάνουν επίθεση για ότι μπορείτε να βάλει ο νους σας , ακομη και για το άρωμα που έβαζα , ήταν πολυ και τους ενοχλούσε .
Τώρα τι να αναζητησω και τι να πρώτο κοιτάξω , βρε παιδια ?

----------


## Lampros

> Λάμπρο μου πίστεψέ με, αυτό που θα σε κάνει να τους αντιμετωπίσεις.., αφού πρακτικά δεν μπορείς μέχρι στιγμής ν' απομακρυνθείς,
> απ' το τοξικό σου περιβάλλον,, είναι με την συνεργασία του κατάλληλου ειδικού να μάθεις εσύ να βάζεις όρια και να διεκδικείς!


Έκανα σημερα το πρώτο βήμα , δεν ξέρω όμως αν θα μπορέσω να συνεχίσω , τώρα ειμαι εντελώς μόνος , αυτήν την εβδομάδα και μπόρεσα να φύγω και να μη με πάρει κάνεις χαμπάρι .
Τι να κάνω , αυτα που μου είπε δεν μπορω να τα κάνω , ξέρω και απο μόνος μου τι πρέπει να κάνω .
Για αρχη λοιπόν εγω πρέπει ... 
Να απομακρυνθω απο το περιβάλλον , να απογαλακτηστω .
Να γινω ανεξάρτητος ώστε να μην έχω ανάγκη κανέναν .
Να αναζητησω την αγάπη μιας γυναίκας γιατι την εχω ανάγκη και άμεσα .
Όσο για τους φόβους και το παιδικό που κρίβω μέσα μου άκουσα το εξής , ότι εγω το προκαλώ γιατι έτσι μπορω να εχω δικαιολογία στις πράξεις μου , εξήγησα ότι αυτο γίνεται μόνο με όσους νιώθω ότι με αγαπούν και όχι με άλλους ανθρώπους γαιτι έξω στη ζωη μου ειμαι πολεμιστής και να πληγωθω δεν αφήνω κανένας να δει που και πόσο λαβωθηκα . 
Δεν ξέρω τι να πω , το κεφάλι μου βράζει , δεν ξέρω μπορει να ειμαι ήδη τρελός και απλα να μην ειναι εύκολα αντιληπτό .
Τι να πω , βαρέθηκα να προσπαθώ και να ελπίζω .

----------


## kyknos25

εδω μεσα το μονο που καταφερνεις ειναι τα γινεσαι χειροτερα τιποτα παραπανω

----------


## Lampros

Ότι και να κάνω χειρότερα γίνομαι , οπότε δεν ανησυχώ , ειναι το μόνο που ξέρω συγουρα .

----------


## kyknos25

προεξοφλεις καταστασεις κ αυτο σιγουρα σε κανει χειροτερα

----------


## Lampros

Όχι απλα βλέπω την πραγματικότητα , τοσο καιρο κάτω παει το τρένο ...

----------


## Lampros

Δεν μου φταίει κανένας σε τίποτα , εγω τα προκαλώ και τα δημιουργώ όλα

----------


## μαρκελα

> Δεν μου φταίει κανένας σε τίποτα , εγω τα προκαλώ και τα δημιουργώ όλα


Γειά σου Λάμπρο,
ας δεχτούμε ότι είναι έτσι, όπως το λες! Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει, ότι δεν κάνουμε και προσπάθειες αλλαγής, στο βαθμό, που μπορούμε!  :Smile:

----------


## Lampros

Ναι αλλα η αφέλεια και η βλακεια δεν αλλαζει , έτσι γεννήθηκα 
Μαρκέλα thank you .

----------


## μαρκελα

> Ναι αλλα η αφέλεια και η βλακεια δεν αλλαζει , έτσι γεννήθηκα 
> Μαρκέλα thank you .


Ξέρεις όμως είναι πολύ σημαντικό το ότι έχεις επίγνωση, άρα στο χέρι σου είναι να κάνεις βελτιώσεις όσο μπορείς!

----------


## Lampros

Το μεσημέρι που κοιμήθηκα γιατι εχθές όλο το βραδυ δεν μπόρεσα , ξύπνησα με ένα άσχημο συναίσθημα , δεν ειναι η πρώτη φορα , το εχω απο μικρη ηλικία , ειδικά όταν ειμαι μόνος και σε ξένο περιβάλλον .
Μου έχει χαλάσει τη διάθεση , όχι ότι ήταν καλη αλλα αυτη που είχα . 
Δεν πρέπει να κοιμάμαι καθόλου ? μα τι να κάνω τι αλλο να κάνω .

----------


## melina_

Λάμπρο μου καλησπερα. περαν των υπολοίπων προβλημάτων σου, ο υπνος ειναι η πιο βασική λειτουργία του οργανισμού για να αντεχει. εγω μπορω να σε βοηθησω ως προς αυτο το κομματι με τις λιγες γνωσεις μου στη βοτανολογια. μια μικρή γλαστρούλα με βασιλικό στο παράθυρό σου.
λιγη λεβάντα σε ένα μαντηλάκι διπλα σου στο κομοδίνο, έχει πολύ καλή επηρροή στη διάρκεια του ύπνου σου και βοηθάει στο να μην ξυπνάς με αυτό το άσχημο συναίσθημα.
αν θελεις και αλλους συνδυασμους βοτανων κλπ, στειλε μου μηνυμα να σου πω. ακουγονται πολυ απλά αλλά πραγματικά βοηθούν πάαααρα πολύ! άκουσε με!

----------


## melina_

και προσπαθησε με καποιο τροπο, να μην κουβαλας στον ύπνο σου όλα όσα σε κυνηγούν την υπόλοιπη μέρα! είναι πολυ σημαντικο να "αδειάζεις" το μυαλό σου πριν κοιμηθείς. υπαρχουν παρα μα μαρα πολλοί τρόποι. δοκιμασε, δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα.

----------


## Lampros

Οκ ευχαριστω .

----------


## Lampros

Ότι θόρυβος απο το σπίτι μου με ενοχλεί , ακούω να κάνει δουλειές να καθαρίζει να μετακινεί καρέκλες και ειμαι στον κάτω όροφο και δεν μπορω τρέμω , ταχύπαλμια εχω , δεν μπορω να ηρεμήσω .
Τι ειναι αυτο δεν ξέρω , δεν αντέχω βρε παιδια αλλο .

----------


## melina_

λαμπρο μου, σηκω και βγες εξω να πιεις ενα καφε, παρε διαβασε ενα βιβλιο, μη δινεις παραπανω αξια ακομα και στους ηχους. τι φοβασαι? οσο εσυ νιωθεις οτι ολα ειναι επιθεση προς εσενα, τοσο ολα θα σου επιτιθενται. χαλαρωσε, δεν συμβαινει τιποτα κακο.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Ότι θόρυβος απο το σπίτι μου με ενοχλεί , ακούω να κάνει δουλειές να καθαρίζει να μετακινεί καρέκλες και ειμαι στον κάτω όροφο και δεν μπορω τρέμω , ταχύπαλμια εχω , δεν μπορω να ηρεμήσω .
> Τι ειναι αυτο δεν ξέρω , δεν αντέχω βρε παιδια αλλο .


Λάμπρο αφήνεις την σκέψη χωρίς αντικειμενικό λόγο να κάνει αναπαραγωγή σεναρίων, που αφορούν το παρελθόν!
Τώρα δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι τίποτα! Μην συντηρείς μόνος σου τον φόβο. Βγες έξω όπως σου είπε κι η Μελίνα ή κάνε πως δεν ακούς.

Πυξίδα σου νάχεις το γνωμικό του Επίκτητου: "Ταράσσει τους ανθρώπους ου τα πράγματα, αλλά τα περί των πραγμάτων δόγματα"(*Δεν είναι οι καταστάσεις που διαταράσσουν τους ανθρώπους, αλλά οι ερμηνείες τους γι' αυτές*) που συνοψίζει την θεωρία της γνωσιακής ψυχοθεραπείας, που ως επιστήμη στοχεύει στη μετατροπή των μυστηρίων σε προβλήματα, γιατί αντίθετα με τα μυστήρια, τα προβλήματα επιδέχονται λύσεις.  :Smile:

----------


## Lampros

Το ξέρω ότι εγω ερμηνευω λάθος τα όσα βλέπω και ακούω , δεν μπορω όμως να τα διωρθωσω , διάβαζα ένα βιβλίο , άρχισε να κάνει θόρυβο , δε μπορω να τη ακούω .
Ειμαι έξω ναι ξεχνιέμαι , εχω όρεξη να φάω , ερχομαι να φάω και όταν μπαίνω στο σπίτι δεν εχω όρεξη , πως να το εξηγήσω .
Εγω φταίω για όλα , ότι επιλογή κάνω ειναι λάθος , δεν θελω να κάνω τίποτα πια δεν υπαρχει λόγος .

----------


## Lampros

> λαμπρο μου, σηκω και βγες εξω να πιεις ενα καφε, παρε διαβασε ενα βιβλιο, μη δινεις παραπανω αξια ακομα και στους ηχους. τι φοβασαι? οσο εσυ νιωθεις οτι ολα ειναι επιθεση προς εσενα, τοσο ολα θα σου επιτιθενται. χαλαρωσε, δεν συμβαινει τιποτα κακο.


Δεν ξέρω τι φοβαμαι , δεν θελω να τους ακούω , τους μισω , μια εβδομάδα έλειπε , ηρέμησα κάπως , ήρθε πάλι και εγω γύρισα πίσω στο μπουντρουμι μου κρύο σκοτεινό .
Δεν θελω αλλο κουράστηκα .

----------


## μαρκελα

> Δεν ξέρω τι φοβαμαι , δεν θελω να τους ακούω , τους μισω , μια εβδομάδα έλειπε , ηρέμησα κάπως , ήρθε πάλι και εγω γύρισα πίσω στο μπουντρουμι μου κρύο σκοτεινό .
> Δεν θελω αλλο κουράστηκα .



Λάμπρο, αυτό που διαμαρτύρεται τόσο έντονα μέσα σου και σε μπερδεύει, σου δημιουργεί δηλ. αισθήματα ευθύνης κι ενοχής για τους άλλους, είναι το παιδί το ανήμπορο, το φοβισμένο και το κακοποιημένο, που ήσουν κάποτε κι όχι ο ενήλικας Λάμπρος, που είσαι τώρα!

Το κόλπο για να ξεφύγεις απ' αυτήν την τρομακτική για σένα κατάσταση, είναι να το αγκαλιάσεις αυτό το παιδάκι, όταν φοβάται και τρέμει τόσο, να το χαϊδέψεις και να του πεις: "εγώ, είμαι εδώ για σένα και μπορώ να σε φροντίσω και να καλύψω όλες σου τις ανάγκες με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο. Δεν έχεις λόγο να φοβάσαι κανέναν και τίποτα *τώρα*, γιατί έχεις εμένα και γιατί εγώ, έχω την δύναμη, κάθε στιγμή, να σε προστατέψω από το κάθε τι, που μπορεί να σε απειλήσει.."

Μόνο έτσι Λάμπρο μου θ' απαλλαγείς από τα φαντάσματα του παρελθόντος.
Είναι ένα ξεκαθάρισμα αυτό που χρειάζεται να κάνεις με τον χρόνο, για να λυτρωθείς!  :Smile:

----------


## Lampros

Δεν με θέλει το παιδακι μα το αγκαλιάσω , τόσα χρόνια το έκανα και δεν το κατάφερα να το προστατεύω . Να γιατι εγω φταίω για όλα και το παιδακι τη πληρώνει .

----------


## μαρκελα

> Δεν με θέλει το παιδακι μα το αγκαλιάσω , τόσα χρόνια το έκανα και δεν το κατάφερα να το προστατεύω . Να γιατι εγω φταίω για όλα και το παιδακι τη πληρώνει .


Μήπως το παιδάκι δεν θέλει να το αγκαλιάσεις, επειδή αρνείσαι να ξεκαθαρίσεις τους λογαριασμούς με το παρελθόν σου 
και ν' αναλάβεις τον ενήλικο ρόλο σου?

----------


## Lampros

Δεν ξέρω μπορει αλλα δεν θέλει

----------


## μαρκελα

> Δεν ξέρω μπορει αλλα δεν θέλει


Σίγουρα δεν θέλει, γιατί τώρα πλέον το παιδάκι αυτό, το κακοποιείς κι εσύ ο ίδιος, γιατί δυστυχώς 
μ' αυτό το μοντέλο ζωής εκπαιδεύτηκες Λάμπρο. Δηλ. έμαθες να ζεις με την ΚΑΚΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ! Δεν είναι κρίμα;
Διαιωνίζεις μια κατάσταση, ενώ αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι, αφού την αποδέχεσαι, σιγά-σιγά και να την τροποποιήσεις.

----------


## Lampros

Έτσι ειναι , εγω φταίω αλλα πως να διορθωσω τα λάθη μου . Δεν ξέρω πως να το κάνω Μαρκέλα .

----------


## μαρκελα

> Έτσι ειναι , εγω φταίω αλλα πως να διορθωσω τα λάθη μου . Δεν ξέρω πως να το κάνω Μαρκέλα .


Θα τα καταφέρεις, αρκεί να το θέλεις! Και δεν χρειάζεται να διορθώσεις τα λάθη σου! Αυτά γίνανε κι είναι οι εμπειρίες σου.
Τώρα σιγά-σιγά με την γνώση και τις τεχνικές, που θ' ακολουθήσεις, θα καταφέρεις να τροποποιήσεις την σκέψη, που δυσλειτουργεί κι ευθύνεται για τους φόβους σου, αλλά και για όλα τα σωματικά συμπτώματα, που παρουσιάζεις.  :Smile:

----------


## Lampros

Εχω θέληση και ειναι πολυ δυνατη , θα προσπαθήσω .

----------


## μαρκελα

> Εχω θέληση και ειναι πολυ δυνατη , θα προσπαθήσω .


Μπράβο Λάμπρο!! Νάσαι σίγουρος ότι αυτή η προσπάθεια θάναι η λύτρωση!

----------


## Lampros

Ένας γνωστός μου είπε πριν απο λιγο το εξής .....
Κάποιοι απο εμάς έχουν απο τον Θεό επιλέγει να ειναι αυτοι που προσφέρουν και βοηθούν άλλους ανθρώπους .
Που ειναι κοντα τους χωρίς προσωπικό κερδος μόνο και μόνο για να τους βοηθούν και να τους προσέχουν κάτι σαν φυλακας Άγγελος .
Και αυτο μου το είπε προσπαθώντας να μου δικαιολογήσει την δικη μου στάση απέναντι .
Ήθελα να τον ρωτήσω ποιος θα προσέχει εμάς , γιατι και εμείς έχουμε αδυναμίες και προβλήματα και δύσκολα τα αντιμετωπίζουμε μόνοι μας αλλα δεν το έκανα αποδεχόμενος ίσως την μοίρα μου

----------


## Lampros

Δεν υπαρχει κάτι που να εχω βάλει στόχο σκοπο στη ζωη μου και να μην το εχω κάνει , να εξαρτάται όμως απο τα δικα μου χέρια , να μην υπαρχει τίποτε και κανένας που μπαίνει μέσα σε αυτο που θελω .
Πως ειναι δυνατόν όσο θέληση και να εχω όση προσπάθεια και να κάνω να μπορέσω να κοντρόλαρω τα συναισθήματα μου? 
Αυτα βγαίνουν απο μέσα μου , πως να γινω απο ευαίσθητος ξαφνικα ή σταδιακά σκληρός ? 
Δεν πιστεύω ποτε ότι θα μπορέσω να αλλάξω αυτα που με επηρεάζουν , δηλαδη απο Λάμπρος να γινω Γιώργος ? δεν γίνεται απλα δεν γίνεται.

----------


## Πυρρων

Lampro...εχεις ολα τα φοντα να ζησεις μια ευτυχισμενη ζωη. Μεσα απο την συντομη αφηγηση σου που μας κατεθεσες για οσα σε αφορουν εγω βλεπω εναν εναρετο ανθρωπο που στεκεται θαυμασια στην ζωη. Εξακολουθεις να αντιμετωπιζεις τους αλλους με μια ηθικη που πραγματικα ειναι αξιοσεβαστη. Ο Σωκρατης ξερεις πιστευε ακραδαντα πως η εναρετη συμπεριφορα ειναι το κλειδι για μια ζωη ευδαιμονιας. Ή μαλλον καλυτερα η γνωση για την αρετη, το τι ειναι. Πίστευε ότι το να φτάσει κάποιος να κατανοεί τις αρετές ήταν απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για να τις αποκτήσει. Ολοι θελουν το καλυτερο για τους εαυτους τους, το πετυχαινουν ομως στην πραγματικοτητα μονο οσοι ειναι εναρετοι και αυτο συμβαινει γιατι ο εναρετος βιος ειναι το μονο καλο που θα μπορουσε να συμβει σε καποιον, ανεξαρτητως των δυσκολιων που θα ανακυψουν. Δεν ξερω εαν καποιος θα ηθελε να ειχε παρομοιες εμπεριες με εσενα, ειμαι ομως σιγουρος πως γνωριζοντας οτι τετοιου ειδους δυσκολιες μας βοηθουν να αναπτυξουμε την αρετη μας τοτε ισως και να υπεμενε οτι υπομενεις εσυ. Συνεχισε ετσι γιατι σε χρεαιζομαστε ολοι εμεις που μπορουμε να παραδειγματιστουμε απο εσενα...

----------


## Lampros

Σε ευχαριστω για τα λόγια σου , δεν μπορω δυστυχώς να συνεχίσω , ναι να συνεχίσω αλλα πως ? πως να εχω δώσει σε όλους τον καλύτερο μου εαυτο χωρίς να σκεφτω τίποτε , ούτε κούραση ούτε το μέλλον μου ούτε τον πιθανο διασυρμό μου και να μην εχω πάρει το ελάχιστο απο αυτους .
Τον τελευταίο ένα χρόνο παιδια εχω ζησει μια ιστορία που αν σαν την αποκαλύψω άλλοι θα με πουν βλάκα και λίγοι ίσως μου πουν ότι καλα έκανα .
Δεν μπορω να σας αποκαλύψω περισσότερα απλα θα σας πω ότι η αγάπη ο πόνος η ανησυχίας για ένα συνάνθρωπο μου με έκανε απο το κινδύνεψω μέχρι να κυνδινευω να διασυρθω .
Άσχετα με το ποιος ειναι ο κάθε ένας , δεν με ενδιαφέρει νομίζω ότι αν μη τι αλλο σε αυτη την ζωη πρέπει να βοηθάμε τον συνανθρωπο μας το έκανα μέσα απο την καρδια μου , και θα το ξανα έκανα πάλι και ας γνώριζα απο πριν τι θα συνέβαινε .
Κατάφερα να γινω κακός για τους δικους μου , κατάφερα να με μισησει ο άνθρωπος που βοήθησα αλλα δεν πειράζει .
Ο Θεός ειναι αυτός που κάθε μέρα μας κρίνει και μας τιμωρει .
Αυτο που έμεινε σε εμένα ειναι μια μεγάλη θλίψη ένα μεγαλο γιατι , γιατι δεν βλέπει ο απλός ανθρωπος ποιοι πραγματικα ειναι αυτοι που αξίζουν , γιατι πάντα επιστρέφουν σε αυτους που τους προκαλούν πόνο και αγανάκτηση , γιατι τέλος πάντων εγω πρέπει να υπάρχω και να προσπαθώ να αλλάξω την μοίρα του κάθε ανθρώπου , ας το κάνει ο Θεός , την δικη μου μοίρα δεν την αλλαζει κανεις και δεν βλέπω να υπαρχει κανεις που θα με πλησιάσει και θα με δει για αυτο που ειμαι .

----------


## Lampros

Τώρα που σας γράφω και ενώ πέρασα μια χθεσινή εφιαλτική ημέρα λόγο της ιωσης , με 40 πυρετο , αντιμετώπιζω τα εξής .
Η μητέρα μου , γιατι ειμαι ακόμη ξαπλωμένος δεν έγινα καλα , κλαίει στο διπλανό δωμάτιο , εχθές έγινα πονηρός κακός κτλ , γιατι δεν απάντησα σε μήνυμα γιατι ήμουν κουλούριασμενος πεσμένος στο μπάνιο γιατι συνέχεια έκανα εμετους .
Καλα εγω φταίω και ασχολούμε αλλα δεν μπορω , πρέπει να τους γράψω κανονικά όλους και να κοιτάζω μόνο εμένα αλλα πως να το κάνω αυτο όταν η καρδια μου πονάει για όλους και δυστυχώς όχι για εμένα .
Ίσως δεν επρεπε να υπάρχω , τουλαχιστον όχι σε αυτο τον κόσμο , δεν λέω ότι ειμαι καλός , λέω ότι ειμαι σε όλα λάθος , αρα δεν πρέπει να υπάρχω και να ειμαι μέλος σε ένα κοινωνικο σύνολο όταν δεν μπορω να ελενξω τα συναισθήματα μου και να προστατεύω τον εαυτο μου .

----------


## Lampros

> Lampro...εχεις ολα τα φοντα να ζησεις μια ευτυχισμενη ζωη. Μεσα απο την συντομη αφηγηση σου που μας κατεθεσες για οσα σε αφορουν εγω βλεπω εναν εναρετο ανθρωπο που στεκεται θαυμασια στην ζωη. Εξακολουθεις να αντιμετωπιζεις τους αλλους με μια ηθικη που πραγματικα ειναι αξιοσεβαστη. Ο Σωκρατης ξερεις πιστευε ακραδαντα πως η εναρετη συμπεριφορα ειναι το κλειδι για μια ζωη ευδαιμονιας. Ή μαλλον καλυτερα η γνωση για την αρετη, το τι ειναι. Πίστευε ότι το να φτάσει κάποιος να κατανοεί τις αρετές ήταν απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για να τις αποκτήσει. Ολοι θελουν το καλυτερο για τους εαυτους τους, το πετυχαινουν ομως στην πραγματικοτητα μονο οσοι ειναι εναρετοι και αυτο συμβαινει γιατι ο εναρετος βιος ειναι το μονο καλο που θα μπορουσε να συμβει σε καποιον, ανεξαρτητως των δυσκολιων που θα ανακυψουν. Δεν ξερω εαν καποιος θα ηθελε να ειχε παρομοιες εμπεριες με εσενα, ειμαι ομως σιγουρος πως γνωριζοντας οτι τετοιου ειδους δυσκολιες μας βοηθουν να αναπτυξουμε την αρετη μας τοτε ισως και να υπεμενε οτι υπομενεις εσυ. Συνεχισε ετσι γιατι σε χρεαιζομαστε ολοι εμεις που μπορουμε να παραδειγματιστουμε απο εσενα...


Μην παραδείγματιστει κάνεις σας απο έμενα , κανεις σας , μέσα στον πόνο μου σας κατέθεσα τα όσα νιώθω και το έκανα απλα για να αποφύγουν οι μικρότεροι τα λάθη μου .
Έτσι και αλλιώς εγω ειμαι στα μισά μου και ίσως λιγότερο χρόνια της ζωής μου .
Πως να ζήσω ευτυχησμενος όταν ειμαι μόνος , ο άνθρωπος ολοκληρώνεται μέσα απο άλλον άνθρωπο , μόνος του ειναι απλα μισός .

----------


## Lampros

Γιατι πρέπει ολοι να μας πληγώνουν , γιατι όταν τους συμπαραστέκεσαι και κανεις τόσα πράγματα γι αυτους με την πρώτη ευκαιρια σε πετάνε σαν σκουπίδι ? 
Να γνωρίζεις έναν άνθρωπο απο το πουθενα , να σου ανοίγει την ψυχη του να σου δίνει την καρδια του στα χέρια σου να σε παρακαλαει να τον αγκαλιασεις να τον αγαπησεις να τον προστατεψεις και να το κανεις με όλη την δύναμη της καρδιάς σου με όλο το θάρρος της ψυχής σου.
Να τον βλέπεις να κλαίει να ακούς τον πόνο του να σε κοιτάζει με τα ματια του γεμάτα θλίψη και να μην μπορείς να κανεις πίσω , να μην μπορείς να τον ξεχάσεις , να ξέρεις ότι μπορείς να κανεις διαφορα με αυτόν αλλα να μην του ζητάς τίποτα γιατι φοβάσαι να τον πονεσεις στην ψυχη στην καρδια .
Και τώρα όλα αυτα τα ξέχασε έτσι ξαφνικα , χωρίς να πει έναν λόγο , χωρίς να πει κάτι .
Σε τι κόσμο ζούμε βρε παιδια

----------


## pitheas

Α ρε Λαμπρο.....

Πισω απο ολα αυτα που εχεις γραψει κρυβεται μια ψυχη που κατι περιμενει μια ευκαιρια να ξεφυγει να παει να ζησει μακρια απο ολους και ολα και να δημιουργησει τη δικη της Ζωη το δικο της μονοπατι.
Εγω επισης εδωσα κομματια του εαυτου μου σε αλλους και τα καταπατησαν και δεν τους ενοιαξε καθολου το τι εκανα και το πως ενιωθα. 
Πιστευα οτι θα παρω καποια ανταμοιβη οτι θα με αγαπησουν ετσι , αλλα τζιφος ηταν ισως η καλλιεργεια της αρετης οπως εγραψε καποιος παραπανω.
Ισως ηταν και μαζοχισμος ισως ηταν και το ασχημο παραδειγμα των γονιων μου (ΟΣΙΟΜΑΡΤΥΡΕΣ της ατιμης κοινωνιας αλλα και περηφανοι μαζι.....).
Τελικα ο καλυτερος ρολος που μπορει να παιξει καποιος ειναι ο ρολος του εαυτου του.
Ανοιξε τα φτερα σου αδερφε ακομα και αν δεν πεταξεις αμεσως μονο και μονο η προσπαθεια θα σε ενθαρυνει.
Δεν μπορει δεν γινεται ενας ανθρωπος σαν εσενα που μπορει και εκφραζει τοσο καλα αυτο που νιωθει να παει χαμενος. 
Λαμπρο , ο μονος που αξιζει σε αυτο τον κοσμο ειναι ο Λαμπρος ....Ολα αρχιζουν απο εσενα.
Σου ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου καλο κουραγιο και να βρεις το μονοπατι σου συντομα...

----------


## Lampros

> Α ρε Λαμπρο.....
> 
> Πισω απο ολα αυτα που εχεις γραψει κρυβεται μια ψυχη που κατι περιμενει μια ευκαιρια να ξεφυγει να παει να ζησει μακρια απο ολους και ολα και να δημιουργησει τη δικη της Ζωη το δικο της μονοπατι.
> Εγω επισης εδωσα κομματια του εαυτου μου σε αλλους και τα καταπατησαν και δεν τους ενοιαξε καθολου το τι εκανα και το πως ενιωθα. 
> Πιστευα οτι θα παρω καποια ανταμοιβη οτι θα με αγαπησουν ετσι , αλλα τζιφος ηταν ισως η καλλιεργεια της αρετης οπως εγραψε καποιος παραπανω.
> Ισως ηταν και μαζοχισμος ισως ηταν και το ασχημο παραδειγμα των γονιων μου (ΟΣΙΟΜΑΡΤΥΡΕΣ της ατιμης κοινωνιας αλλα και περηφανοι μαζι.....).
> Τελικα ο καλυτερος ρολος που μπορει να παιξει καποιος ειναι ο ρολος του εαυτου του.
> Ανοιξε τα φτερα σου αδερφε ακομα και αν δεν πεταξεις αμεσως μονο και μονο η προσπαθεια θα σε ενθαρυνει.
> Δεν μπορει δεν γινεται ενας ανθρωπος σαν εσενα που μπορει και εκφραζει τοσο καλα αυτο που νιωθει να παει χαμενος. 
> ...


Ευχαριστω , ειμαι ήδη χαμένος , εγω έδωσα όλο τον εαυτο μου και ξανα τον έφτιαχνα απο την αρχη μέχρι να τον δώσω στον επόμενο , αυτόν τον ρόλο εχω του εαυτού μου αυτός ειμαι .
Δεν περιμένεις πολλα όταν κανεις τόσα πράγματα για κάποιον που αγαπάς οποίος και να ειναι , μόνο να σεβαστεί την καρδια σου .
Εδω ένα ζωακι εχεις και κανεις κάτι απλο , να το κρατάς στα χέρια σου να του μιλάς να του δίνεις λιγο φαγητο και ειναι εκει πάντα για σένα πιστό να σε περιμένει εκει που το αφησες .
Γιατι δεν γίνεται αυτο με τους ανθρώπους ? 
Και στη φωτιά να πέσεις δεν θα γυρίσουν να σε δουν και ας τους έβγαλες απο εκει μέσα εσυ ο ίδιος .

----------


## pitheas

Λαμπρο 
Εισαι ανθρωπος με ευαισθησιες και οταν καποιος σου πληγωνει τη καρδια σου λειπει και εσενα οπως ελειπε και λειπει σε εμενα ο λεγομενος υγιης εγωισμος, λεγοντας αυτο εννοω οτι ενω φαινεσαι οτι προσφερεις ανιδιοτελως τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο oλο ο αλλος δεν το εκτιμαει. Για εμενα ειναι διαφοροι οι λογοι:
1. Οι αλλοι δεν αξιζουν πολυ απλα δεν αξιζουν να τους δωρισεις τον εαυτο σου.
2. Δεν βρηκες ακομα τους σωστους.
3.Αυτοι που τους εδωσες τον εαυτο σου πολυ απλα δεν τον θελουν ισως να θελουν να εισαι ο εαυτος σου για τον εαυτο σου να εισαι πιο ολοκληρωμενος

Βρηκα αυτη τη ιστοριουλα που την ξερουν πολλοι την κοπιαρα για εσενα:


Υπάρχει μια παλιά ιστορία για ένα παιδί που πήγε να ζητήσει τη βοήθεια ενός σοφού:
“Ήρθα, δάσκαλε, γιατί νοιώθω τόσο ασήμαντος που δεν έχω όρεξη να κάνω τίποτα. Μου λένε ότι δεν αξίζω τίποτα, ότι δεν κάνω τίποτα σωστά, ότι είμαι αδέξιος και χαζός. Πως μπορώ να βελτιωθώ; Τι μπορώ να κάνω για να με εκτιμήσουν περισσότερο;”
Ο δάσκαλος, χωρίς να τον κοιτάξει, του είπε:
Πόσο λυπάμαι, αγόρι μου. Δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω γιατί πρώτα πρέπει να λύσω ένα δικό μου πρόβλημα. Μετά, ίσως..” και ύστερα από μια παύση συνέχισε : “Αν θέλεις να με βοηθήσεις εσύ, μπορεί να λύσω γρήγορα το πρόβλημά μου και μετά να μπορέσω να σε βοηθήσω.”
Ε…μετά χαράς, δάσκαλε” είπε διστακτικά ο νεαρός, νοιώθοντας ότι τον υποτιμούσαν για άλλη μια φορά και μετέθεταν τις ανάγκες του.
“Ωραία” συνέχισε ο δάσκαλος. Έβγαλε το δαχτυλίδι που φορούσε στο αριστερό του χέρι και το έδωσε στο αγόρι, λέγοντας :”Πάρε το άλογο που είναι εκεί έξω και τρέξε στην αγορά. Πρέπει να πουλήσω αυτό το δαχτυλίδι για να πληρώσω ένα χρέος. Είναι ανάγκη να πάρεις όσο περισσότερα χρήματα μπορείς για αυτό. Και με κανέναν τρόπο μη δεχτείς λιγότερα από ένα χρυσό φλουρί. Πήγαινε και έλα με το χρυσό φλουρί όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορείς.”
Ο νεαρός πήρε το δαχτυλίδι κι έφυγε. Μόλις έφτασε στην αγορά άρχισε να προσφέρει το δαχτυλίδι στους εμπόρους που το κοίταζαν με κάποιο ενδιαφέρον, ώσπου ο νεαρός έλεγε τι ζητούσε γι’ αυτό.
Όταν το παιδί έλεγε “ένα χρυσό φλουρί” άλλοι γελούσαν, άλλοι του γύριζαν τις πλάτες και μόνο ένας γέροντας φάνηκε αρκετά ευγενικός για να μπει στον κόπο να του εξηγήσει ότι ένα χρυσό φλουρί ήταν πάρα πολύ για ένα δαχτυλίδι. Θέλοντας να βοηθήσει, ένας του πρόσφερε ένα ασημένιο νόμισμα κι ένα μπακιρένιο τάσι, όμως, ο νεαρός είχε οδηγίες να μη δεχτεί λιγότερα από ένα χρυσό φλουρί κι έτσι απέρριψε την προσφορά.
Αφού προσπάθησε να πουλήσει το κόσμημα σε όποιον συνάντησε στο δρόμο του στην αγορά – και σίγουρα θα ήταν πάνω από εκατό άτομα – , παραδέχτηκε την αποτυχία του, καβάλησε το άλογο και γύρισε πίσω.
Πόσο θα ήθελε ο νεαρός να είχε ένα χρυσό φλουρί για να το δώσει στο δάσκαλο και να τον γλυτώσει από το πρόβλημά του. Έτσι, θα έπαιρνε κι αυτός τη συμβουλή και τη βοήθεια του δασκάλου.
Μπήκε μέσα στην κάμαρη.
“Δάσκαλε” είπε, “λυπάμαι. Είναι αδύνατο να τα καταφέρω. Ίσως να μπορούσα να πάρω δύο ή τρία ασημένια, όμως, νομίζω ότι δεν μπορώ να γελάσω κανέναν για την πραγματική αξία του δαχτυλιδιού.”
“Αυτό που είπες είναι πολύ σημαντικό, νεαρέ μου φίλε” απάντησε χαμογελώντας ο δάσκαλος. “Πρέπει πρώτα να μάθουμε την αληθινή αξία του δαχτυλιδιού. Καβάλησε πάλι το άλογο και πήγαινε στον κοσμηματοπώλη. Ποιος άλλος θα ξέρει καλύτερα; Πες του ότι θέλεις να το πουλήσεις και ρώτησέ τον πόσα μπορεί να πιάσει.Ομως, μην του το πουλήσεις όσα κι αν σου προσφέρει. Γύρισε πίσω με το δαχτυλίδι.”
Ο νεαρός καβάλησε το άλογο κι έφυγε πάλι.
Ο κοσμηματοπώλης εξέτασε το δαχτυλίδι στο φως του κεριού, το κοίταξε με το φακό, το ζύγισε και μετά είπε στο παιδί:
“Πες στο δάσκαλο, αγόρι μου, ότι αν θέλει να το πουλήσει αμέσως, δεν μπορώ να του δώσω παραπάνω από πενήντα οχτώ χρυσά φλουριά για το δαχτυλίδι του.”
“Πενήντα οχτώ χρυσά;” φώναξε το παιδί.
“Ναι” απάντησε ο κοσμηματοπώλης. “Βέβαια,, με λίγη υπομονή θα μπορούσαμε να βγάλουμε γύρω στα εβδομήντα χρυσά φλουριά, όμως, αν είναι επείγον…”
Ο νεαρός έτρεξε συγκινημένος στο σπίτι του δασκάλου να του πει τα καθέκαστα.
“Κάθισε” του είπε ο δάσκαλος αφού τον άκουσε. “Είσαι κι εσύ σαν αυτό το δαχτυλίδι. ‘Ενα πολύτιμο και μοναδικό κόσμημα. Και σαν τέτοιο, πρέπει να σ΄εκτιμήσει ένας αληθινός ειδικός. Γιατί στη ζωή σου γυρίζεις εδώ κι εκεί ζητώντας να εκτιμήσει ο καθένας την πραγματική σου αξία;”
Και μ’ αυτά τα λόγια, έβαλε πάλι το δαχτυλίδι στο μικρό του δάχτυλο του αριστερού του χεριού.

Καληνυχτα Λαμπρο...

----------


## Lampros

......... Καληνύχτα

----------


## Lampros

Προσπαθώ εδω και αρκετή ώρα να γράψω αυτο που νιώθω , δεν μπορω όμως να βρω λέξεις κατάλληλες για να μπορέσω να βγάλω απο μέσα μου τον πόνο , τον φόβο .
Πόσο εύκολα ξεχνάει ο άνθρωπος , πόσο πολυ μπορει και διαστρεβλώνει τα πράγματα ώστε να πετύχει τον σκοπο του .
Θεός δεν υπαρχει ? 
Ότι και να κανεις όπως και να το κανεις ο άλλος δεν αλλαζει όσο και να τον αγαπησεις όσο και να τον αγκαλιασεις .

----------


## Lampros

Η πρώτη μου σημερα ηταν χειροτερη απο την άλλη φορα , τώρα πρέπει να πάω σε αλλο επίπεδο βοήθειας , εκει που συγουρα θα μου πει πάτε και δυο τρία κουτάκια χαπακια και θα εισαι οκ.

----------

